# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Gabriel Garcia Markez

## ALBA

Si e nxiti sëmundja, Gabriel Garcia Markezin, të hedhë në letër kujtimet e një jete të magjishme

"Pakësova në maksimum marrëdhëniet me miqtë, stakova telefonin, anulova të gjithë udhëtimet dhe çdo lloj plani tjetër që kisha menduar për të ardhmen. U mbylla brenda, për të shkruar përditë, pa ndërprerje..."
Ai ka qenë gjithmonë një prej shkrimtarëve më të disiplinuar. "Gabo" ngrihej qysh herët në mëngjes, për t'u ulur përpara "Macintosh"-it të tij besnik, me kokën mbushur plot fjalë magjike, nga ato që kanë karakterizuar Amerikën Latine, gati për t'i hedhur në tastierë. Ajo pjesë e Gabriel Garcia Markezit nuk ka ndryshuar kurrë. Por më pas, në 1999 shkrimtari nga Kolumbia, laureat i Çmimit Nobel në vitin 1982 dhe një prej autorëve më të famshëm të Amerikës Latine mësoi se ishte i sëmurë me Kancer limfatik. Në mënyrë të menjëhershme, "Gabo" vendosi të "mbyllej brenda" katër mureve të shtëpisë së tij, për të shkruar me një zell të jashtëzakonshëm, i paparë ndoshta që nga koha kur ai shkruante kryeveprën e tij, "100 vjet vetmi" në vitin 1967. "Shoku" i vetëm i tij ishte paketa me cigare, që ia sillte vazhdimisht e shoqja, Mercedes.
"Pakësova në maksimum marrëdhëniet me miqtë, stakova telefonin, anulova të gjithë udhëtimet dhe çdo lloj plani tjetër që kisha men duar për të ardhmen", i tregoi autori të përditshmes kolumbiane El Tiempo, në një prej komenteve shumë të rralla që ka bërë për sëmundjen e tij, për të cilën zakonisht refuzon të flasë. "U mbylla brenda, për të shkruar përditë, pa ndërprerje".
Sot, tre vjet pasi ka bërë kërkime dhe ka shkruar me qindra fletë, Garcia Markez, 75 vjeç, që iu nënshtrua kemioterapisë në një spital të Los Anxhelesit dhe më pas vendosi të pushojë në shtëpinë e tij në qytetin e Meksikos, pret të shijojë suksesin e njërit prej librave ndoshta më të shumëmpritur, "Vivi Para Contarla", ose "Jetoj për të rrëfyer".
Vëllimi i parë i kujtimeve të shkrimtarit, është një përmbledhje kujtimesh mbushur me emocione, të hidhura dhe të ëmbla, për vitet e para të jetës së njeriut aq shumë të adhuruar në Amerikën Latine, saqë edhe në të gjithë Globin njihet me nofkën, "Gabo". Pjesa më e madhe e tyre është përqëndruar në qytetin "e bananeve", në veri të Kolumbisë, i cili pavarësisht varfërisë dhe izolimit, mbante përbrenda vetes mistere dhe magji, që kanë frymëzuar që në fëmijërinë e tij, tregimtarin Garcia Markez.
Libri 579-faqësh, i botuar nga Shtëpia Botuese kolumbiane Norma, ka dalë në qarkullim të mërkurën në Kolumbi, ndërsa në pjesën tjetër të Amerikës Latine dhe Spanjë, ditën e premte. Ai mund të botohet në gjermanisht dhe italisht ndoshta deri në fund të këtij viti, si dhe në Shtetet e Bashkuara, në fillim të vitit të ardhshëm.
Për adhuruesit e tij, "Vivi para contarla" është një thesar, në të cilin, bashkë me pasurinë, gjendet edhe çelësi i të fshehtave dhe mistereve që frymëzuan Gabriel Garcia Markezin, dhe që do të mund të shpjegojë se si një jetë e pasur, mbushur me personazhe plot ngjyra, furnizoi një imagjinatë shumë të ndezur, e cila i ka sjellë botës disa prej xhevahireve më të çmuar të letërsisë bashkëkohore.
"Lexohet si roman, por ajo është në të njëjtën kohë një kronikë e jetës së autorit si dhe një reportazh për realitetin kolumbian të gjysmës së fundit të shekullit të kaluar", thotë Roberto Pombo, një mik i ngushtë i Markezit dhe botues i edicionit meksikan të revistës kolumbiane "Cambio", drejtor i së cilës është vetë Markezi.
Natyrisht, shu-më lexues e dijnë mirë se ky katundth i vogël dhe i fjetur, mbushur me pemë bajamesh dhe shtëpi shumë-ngjyrëshe druri është Makondo, qyteti imagjinar ku jetonte familja e jashtëzakonshme Buendia, tek "100 vjet vetmi". Eshtë një qytet lufte dhe paqeje, hakmarrjeje dhe dhune, dashurie dhe dëshpërimi, si dhe izolimi të pafund - një parajsë e humbur dhe një metaforë për Amerikën Latine.
Ata e dinë shumë mirë gjithashtu se historitë fantastike të Gjeneral Nikolas Markez, gjyshit të Garcia Markezit - tregime për luftën e 1 mijë ditëve dhe duelet fatale - kanë zënë rrënjë në kokën e shkrimtarit, që në start. Ato u bënë ushqimi kryesor i Gabos për kryeveprat e tij të së ardh mes. Megjithatë, "Vivi para contarla" shkon edhe më thellë.
Lexuesi mëson në Vëllimin e parë të kujtimeve të autorit, momentin e saktë kur 23-vjeçari Garcia Markez, atëherë një gazetar që luftonte shumë për të zënë një pozicion sa më të mirë, kuptoi gjatë një udhëtimi shumë emocional në shtëpinë e tij të lindjes, se fati i tij ishte i lidhur përjetësisht me penën. "Ajo që do të zbuloni është se veprat e Markezit burojnë të gjitha nga kujtimet që vërshojnë, kur ai gjendet përballë shtëpisë ku kaloi fëmijërinë", thotë Pombo.
Dhe me të vërtetë, pohon Markez në veprën e tij, ai kuptoi se do të bëhej "shkrimtar, ose asgjë", dhe që, do të shkruante romanin e parë, ose do të "vdiste".
Autori shpjegon se si pjesa më e trishtë e historisë së Kolumbisë, siç ishte masakra e punëtorëve të Kompanisë së bananeve, "United Fruit" u fut thellë në ndërgjegjen e tij, duke frymëzuar jo vetëm shkrimet, por edhe pikëpamjet e majta. Dhe sa dhimbje i shkaktoi humbja e njerëzve të dashur...
"Sot, është e qartë: Një pjesë e imja kishte vdekur bashkë me të", shkruan Markez për gjyshin e tij, që e adhuronte aq shumë. Dhe vazhdon: "Por unë gjithashtu besoj, pa patur as dyshimin më të vogël, se që atë moment unë isha një shkrimtar në fillesat e veta, që kishte nevojë vetëm sa të mësonte të shkruante".
Vetë Garcia Markezi ka folur shumë pak për librin e tij të ri dhe nuk i është përgjigjur deri tani kërkesave për intervistë. Sipas miqve të tij, një prej shkaqeve është se ai nuk ka aspak dëshirë të flasë për sëmundjen. Një gjë e tillë ka shkaktuar një stuhi spekullimesh në rrethet letrare të Amerikës Latine, ndërkohë që fansat e tij vrisnin mendjen se çfarë stili letrar do të përdorte, dhe si do ta strukturonte veprën e fundit.
"Të gjithë duan të dinë sa më shumë për këtë njeri - është magjia e Makondos", thotë Gerald Martin, i cili është duke përfunduar një biografi të Garcia Markezit. "Ky njeri është aq shumë i famshëm, dhe të gjithë e njohin aq mirë, e megjithatë, ata nuk arrijnë ta imagjinojnë se si do ta shkruajë Gabo historinë e vet".
Kujtimet janë shkruar në një stil gazetaresk, të drejtpërdrejtë, me shumë pak grima nga realizmi magjik, që karakterizon pjesën më të madhe të veprave të tij. Libri përmbledh jetën e Markezit, deri në mesin e viteve pesëdhjetë, pikërisht atëherë kur Gabo, djali i madh i një farmacisti dhe një punëtoreje të telegrafit, lë fakultetin Juridik, për t'u bërë gazetar.
Libri është "gdhendur", nën ndikimin edhe të historisë shpesh të dhunshme të atyre kohëve, kaosit të Bogotazos, ose demonstratave të vitit 1948 në kryeqytetin kolumbian, të cilat shpërthyen pas vrasjes së politikanit shumë popullor, Jorge Eliécer Gaitán. "Besoj se u ndërgjegjësova", shkruan Markez, se "atë ditë të 9 prillit 1948, në Kolumbi filloi shekulli i Njëzetë", një aluzion ky për dhunën që ka mbërthyer këtë vend, qysh atëherë.
Më pas, ai rritet si një kronist në gazetat e qyteteve bregdetare si Kartagjena dhe Barankuila. Eshtë një botë mbushur me redaktorë të mençur, me këshilla të mënçura për gazetarin e ri në moshë, dhe një koleksion miqsh letrarë që frekuentojnë një bar me emrin La Cueva, ku diskutojnë për shkrimtarë si Uilliam Folkner, Daniel Defo dhe Xhejms Xhois.
"Ne kishim aq shumë gjëra të përbashkëta", shkruan autori, "sa shpesh na thonin se kishim të njëjtin baba". Kujtimet ndalen pikërisht në çastin kur Markez boton librin e tij të parë, "Stuhi gjethesh" dhe niset për në Europë, ku do të punojë si korrespondent i gazetave kolumbiane.
Të paktën dy vëllime të tjerë janë në përgatitje e sipër, ku njëri vazhdon ndoshta kujtimet e tij deri në 1982, kohë kur Gabo mori Çmimin Nobel, dhe tjetr përqendrohet në marrëdhëniet e tij me figura të tilla botërore, si Fidel Kastro, Bill Klinton dhe Fransua Miteran.
Për vetë Markezin, botimi i kujtimeve të tij në "Vivi Para Contarla" do të thotë rikthim për të eksploruar edhe njëherë fëmijërinë e tij, dhe për të fshirë në të njëjtën kohë mitet dhe pasaktësitë që janë shkruar për të që nga koha kur fitoi famë spektakolare, pas botimit të "100 vjet vetmi". "Ai donte ta tregonte vetë historinë e tij, si u rrit bashkë me gjyshin në një shtëpi të vogël, në një vend të papërfillshëm, por gjithësesi, magjik", thotë Martin. "Ai kishte kohë që priste ta bënte këtë, dhe tani ishte me të vërtetë momenti i duhur". Ashtu si në librat e mëparshëm, Gabo është mbështetur tek një dyzinë të afërmish, miqsh dhe në disa raste gazetarësh, të cilët, nën kontratë, e kanë ndihmuar të grumbullojë detaje dhe fakte, që do ta ndihmonin të rindërtonte ngjarjet. "Duhen kapur mbresat, kujtimet, duhet shkuar tek miqtë dhe të afërmit, duhen ballafaquar deklaratat me kujtimet", i tha në fillim të këtij viti Markezi një gazetari brazilian.
I njohur për prirjet e tij gazetareske, Markez gërrmoi hollësi të rëndomta, siç është përshembull bekgraundi i një lojtari bejzbolli nga Republika Dominikane, të cilin e kishte njohur 50 vjet më parë, apo historia e një bordelloje në bregdet, ku kishte jetuar për disa kohë, ose emri i një radhitëseje që kishte punuar në të njëjtën gazetë me të, në vitet e para të punës.
Një mik i tij, Jaime Abello dhe Jaime Garcia Markez, njëri prej vëllezërve të shkrimtarit, u ulën shpesh herë për të shkruar raporte të detajuara për Gabon, ndonëse detajet misteriozë kishin një rëndësi periferike për librin. "Gabo, si një gazetar i mirë, mbledh gjithnjë shumë informacione, por përdor vetëm një pjesë të tij", thotë Abello, Drejtor i Fondacionit në Kartagjenë, të cilin Markez e krijoi për të trajnuar gazetarë të rinj.
Vetë Markez rilexoi edhe njëherë editorialët e dikurshëm në gazetë, romanët e tij, libra për atë vetë dhe familjen e tij, si përshembull intervistat e Silvia Galvisit me klanin Markez. Gjithashtu, shkrimtari intervistoi shumë prej të afërmve të tij. "Kur na telefononte dhe na pyeste për detaje shumë të vogla, kisha ndjesinë se kërkonte vetëm interpretimin tonë, se ndoshta po përpiqej të shihte nga këndvështrimi ynë", thotë Jaime Garcia Markez, 62 vjeçar.
Autori ka shfauqr më shumë interes për rindërtimin e Arakatakas, e cila njihet si një vend mbushur me personazhe imagjinarë, plot dhunti natyrore.
Në rininë e tij, Garcia Markez ishte i mrekulluar veçanërisht nga historitë për vdekjen. Në kujtimet e tij ai shkruan se si ka parë trupin e parë: një burrë i goditur për vdekje, teksa përpiqej të hynte me forcë në një shtëpi, një "pamje që do të më mbetej në kokë për vite me radhë".
Por, Markez është një shkrimtar i munduar nga vdekja, disa thonë se ka shumë frikë prej saj. Një gjë e tillë është evidente në librat e Gabos; pothuajse të gjithë fillojnë me vdekje, apo një temë të ngjashme me të. Shmangja që Garcia Markez i bën funeraleve është legjendare, dhe vdekja e njerëzve të afërt të tij - dy vëllezër dhe e ëma vdiqën gjatë kohës që shkruante kujtimet - e prekin thellë. "Njëherë, Markez tha: Nuk është se kam frikë nga vdekja, por jam i zemëruar me të", thotë i vëllai, Jaime.
Gustavo Tatis, gazetar në qytetin bregdetar të Kartagjenës, thotë se njëherë, shkrimtari ka shpjeguar frikën e tij nga vdekja në një intervistë. "Problemi me vdekjen është se ajo zgjat përgjithnjë", kish thënë.
E vërteta është se Markez ka sakrifikuar shumë për të përfunduar vëllimin e parë, që sapo ka dalë në qarkullim. Shkrimtari pëlqen shumë të qëndrojë pranë njerëzve me pushtet. Ai është mik i shumë liderëve botërorë, shpesh herë ka pirë e është dehur, me rebelë e diplomatë, madje në vendin e tij ka luajtur shpesh ndonjë rol pas kuintave, gjatë bisedimeve për paqe.
Të gjithë ata që e njohin mirë Markezin thonë se që në hapat e tij të para si gazetar ai ka menduar të shkruajë historinë e jetës, si dhe pjesë të historisë së trazuar të Kolumbisë. Ngjarje të jetuara, disa personale, janë të ndërthurura në të gjithë veprat e Gabos. Prindërit ishin frymëzimi i tij kur shkruante "Dashuri në kohërat e kolerës", dhe një vrasje e ndodhur në një qytet të vogël, ishte modeli për "Kronikë e një vrasjeje të paralajmëruar".
Shumë miq të tij thonë se kanceri, thjesht e nxiti Markezin të shtrëngojë rripin. Miqtë më të ngushtë thonë se vepra më e fundit e Markezit duhet parë thjeshtë si një festim i jetës së shkrimtarit, dhe jo si lajmëtare e vdekjes. Dhe vërtetë, thotë Abello, "titulli i librit flet më qartë për këtë histori".
"Gjithë motivimi i tij përmblidhet në atë titull, Të jetosh për të rrëfyer - është kënaqësia e të rrëfyerit të historisë", ka thënë Markez. "Eshtë njësoj si të thuash: Ia vlen të jetosh".

----------

bili99 (06-03-2018)

----------


## [Perla]

*Letra e Lamtumirës (Kukulla) - Gabriel Garsia Markes (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)*

Nëse për një çast Zoti do të harronte se
jam një kukull lecke e
do të më dhurojë paksa jetë, ka gjasa se
nuk do të them gjithçka që mendoj,
por patjetër do ta mendoj çdo gjë që do ta them.

Do t’iu jepja vlerë gjërave, jo për vlerën që kanë,
por për kuptimin që kanë.
Do të flija pak, do të ëndërroja më shumë,
e kuptoj se për çdo minutë që i mbyllim
sytë, humbim gjashtëdhjetë sekonda dritë.

Do të ecja përpara kur të tjerët do të ndaleshin,
do të rrija zgjuar kur të tjerët do të flinin,
do të dëgjoja kur të tjerët flasin dhe
dhe sa do të shijoja një akullore të mirë çokolate!

Nëse Zoti do të më dhuronte paksa jetë,
do të vishesha thjeshtë,
do të shtrihesha në pishë të diellit duke lënë zbuluar jo vetëm
trupin tim por edhe shpirtin tim.

Zoti im, nëse do të kisha një zemër, do ta shkruaja
urrejtjen time në akull dhe
dhe do të prisja që të shkrihej në diell.

Do të pikturoja me një ëndër të Van Gogut
sipër yjeve një poemë të Benedettit
dhe një këngë e Serratit do të ishte serenata
që do t’ia kushtoja hënës.

Do t’i ujitja me lotët e mi trëndafilët,
për ta ndjerë dhimbjen e gjembave të tyre
dhe puthjen e mishtë të petaleve të tyre…
Zoti im, nëse do të kisha paksa jetë…

Nuk do të lija të kalonte qoftë një ditë të vetma
pa iu thënë njerëzve se dua,
se i dua. Do t’i bindja të gjithë burrat e gratë
se janë të parapëlqyerit e mi dhe
do të jetoja i dashuruar nga dashuria.

Njerëzve do t’ua provoja
sa gabojnë tek mendojnë
të heqin dorë së dashuruari
kur plaken, pa e ditur
se plaken kur heqin dorë së dashuruari.

Një fëmije do t’i jepja flatra,
por do ta lija ta merrte fluturimin vetë.
Të moshuarit do t’i mësoja
se vdekja nuk vjen me pleqërinë
por me harresën.

Kaq shumë gjëra kam mësuar nga ju, Njerëzit!
Ka mësuar se e gjithë bota adhuron të jetojë
mbi majën e malit,
pa e ditur se lumturia e vërtetë
është në ngjitjen e shpatit.

Kam mësuar se
kur i sapolinduri shtrëngon me grushtin e tij të vogël,
për herë të parë, gishtin e babait të tij,
e mban shtrënguar për gjithmonë.
Kam mësuar se një njeri
ka të drejtë ta vështrojë një tjetër
nga lart poshtë vetëm
kur duhet ta ndihmojë për t’u ngritur.

Janë aq shumë gjëra
që kam mundur të mësoj nga ju,
por realisht,
nuk do të më shërbejnë shumë,
sepse kur do të m’i vendosin
brenda asaj valixheje,
palumturisht do të jem duke vdekur.

_Shqipëroi: Elida Buçpapaj_
-
_“Kukulla”_ mund të konsiderohet testamenti shpitëror i shkrimtarit kolombian (Çmim Nobel për Letërsi më 1982): me këtë poezi dërguar miqve, ai në fakt tërhiqet nga jeta publike për arsye shëndetësore.

Shpjegime lexuesve nga përkthyesja: Autori përmend poemat e Benedettit. Është fjala për poetin uruguajan 88 vjeçar Mario Benedetti, konsideruar një nga shkrimtarët më të rëndësishëm të gjallë të Amerikës Latine.

Ndërsa, kur përmend këngën e Serratit, autori ka parasysh këngëtarin Joan Manuel Serrat i Teresa, nga Barcelona e Spanjës, i cili këndon spanjisht dhe katalonisht dhe është këngëtari më i adhuruar në Spanjë dhe në Amerikën Latine.
_
Voal_

----------


## Fiori

*Vdekje e Pashmangshme pertej dashurise*_GABRIEL GARSIA MARKEZ_

Senatorit Onesimo Sançes i kishin mbetur edhe gjashtë muaj e njëmbëdhjetë ditë jetë, kur takoi gruan e jetës. E njohu në Trëndafilin e Virrejit, një fshat i rëndomtë, i cili, natën ishte një skelë me goxha leverdi për anijet e mëdha të kontrabandistëve, kurse në dritën e diellit, - qoshja më e humbur e shkretëtirës, përballë një deti të shkretuar e pa pikë lezeti; dhe kaq i veçuar nga gjithçka, saqë askush nuk do të kishte menduar, se atje jetonte dikush, i aftë për ti ndryshuar fatin dikujt. Madje, edhe emri i tij dukej qesharak, sepse të vetmin trëndafil që kishin parë në atë fshat, e solli vetë senatori Onesimo Sançes, po në të njëjtën mbrëmje që njohu Laura Farinën. 
Trëndafili i Virrejit ishte një stacion dhe një ndalesë e pashmangshme për fushatën elektorale që zhvillohej çdo katër vjet. 
Furgonat e trupës së artistëve endacakë kishin mbërritur qysh herët në mëngjes. Më pas, erdhën kamionët me hamenjtë indianë, që i sollën në fshat për të kryer punët e rëndomta. Disa minuta para orës njëmbëdhjetë, dha ballë makina ngjyrë lëngu luleshtrydheje e ministrisë, që shoqërohej nga fshatarët të cilët u binin veglave muzikore dhe hidhnin fishekzjarre. 
Senatori Onesimo Sançes ishte i qetë; nuk qendroi gjatë në makinën e tij të freskët, dhe sapo hapi derën dhe bëri të dalë, i erdhi një afsh aq i nxehtë, saqë këmisha e tij prej mëndafshi natyral, u bë ujë nga djersët, dhe ai u ndje shumë më i vjetër dhe më i vetmuar se kurrë. 
Zoti Onesimo, sapo kishte mbushur dyzet e dy vjeç; titullin e nderit, inxhinier metalurg e kishte marrë në Gotinga dhe ishte lexues i përkushtuar, sidoqë nuk kishte patur fat me klasikët latinë të cilët ishin përkthyer keq. Ishte i martuar me një gjermane rezatuese, me të cilën kishte pesë fëmijë; dhe të gjithë ishin të lumtur në shtëpinë e tyre, dhe ai, - më i lumturi nga të gjithë, - derisa një ditë, mjekët i dhanë lajmin fatal, se në Krishlindjet e ardhshme, ai do të vdiste, pa asnjë dyshim. 
Përgatitjet për manifestimin publik po mbaronin, dhe senatori arriti të pushonte vetëm një orë në shtëpinë e rezervuar posaçërisht për të. Para se të shtrihej, vuri në një enë me ujë të pijshëm, një trëndafil natyral që e kishte ruajtur të pavyshkur gjatë shkretëtirës, hëngri ushqimin dietik që kishte marrë me vete, për të shmangur yndyrnat që e prisnin në tavolinat e bollshme të ditës, dhe mori ilaçe të ndryshëm analgjetikë, qetësues të mirë, sigurisht, para orës së parashikuar, në mënyrë që lehtësimi ti fillonte përpara se ta zinin dhimbjet. Pastaj, vuri ventilatorin elektrik shumë afër hamakës, një lloj shtrati i veçantë i varur në litarë, u shtri lakuriq për rreth pesë minuta në gjysmëhijen e trëndafilit, dhe gjatë kohës që dremiste, u përpoq shumë të shpërqendrohej e të mos mendonte për vdekjen. Përveç mjekëve, askush nuk e dinte se ai ishte dënuar me një fund të paracaktuar, sepse kishte vendosur ta vuante i vetëm sekretin e tij, pa asnjë ndryshim në jetë; dhe kjo, jo thjesht, për modesti. 
Ndiente, se e kishte veten plotësisht nën kontroll, kur, në orën tre, doli sërisht në publik, i shlodhur, i pastër, me pantallona linoje të rëndë e këmishë me lule të pikturuara, dhe me shpirtin që e mbante me ilaçet qetësuese. Megjithatë, gërryerja e vdekjes ishte shumë më e pabesë nga çe kishte imagjinuar ai. Prandaj, me të hipur në tribunë ndjeu një përbuzje e neveri të çuditshme për ata që iu shmangën rastit për ti dhënë dorën, dhe nuk iu dhimbs, si herët e tjera, as vargu i indianëve të zbathur, që mezi e duronin rërën përvëluese në sheshin e hapur. 
Senatori i qetësoi duartrokitjet e turmës me një lëvizje dore nervoze e gati me inat, dhe, ashtu, me trup të ngrirë në tribunë, zuri të fliste, duke i mbajtur sytë të fiksuar diku mbi sipërfaqen e detit që, edhe ai, dukej sikur shfrynte dhe dihaste nga vapa. Zëri i tij, i shtruar dhe i plotë, i ngjante ujrave të thella e të qeta, por fjalimi optimist, i parapërgatur dhe i mësuar përmendësh, siç e kërkonte skenari e spektakli, shumë optimist, deri për të kundështuar një sentencë fataliste të librit të katërt të kujtimeve të Mark Aurelit, u ndërpre e u copëtua disa herë, sepse në skenar nuk ishte shkruar edhe e vërteta e gjendjes shpirtërore dhe fizike të tij. 
-Jemi këtu për të mundur natyrën! nisi ai, duke u ngritur mbi vetveten. Tani, nuk do të jemi më fëmijët e braktisur të atdheut, jetimët e Zotit, në mbretërinë e etjes dhe të stuhisë, të dëbuarit në vetë vendin tonë. Do të jemi të tjerë, zonja dhe zotërinj! Do të jemi të mëdhej dhe të lumtur! 
Ishin sloganet e skenarit të parapërgatitur për mitingun. Dhe, ndërsa zoti Onesimo fliste, njerëzit e stafit të tij hidhnin në ajër grushta me zogj prej letre, kafshët e rreme rrotulloheshin mbi tribunë; më pas, sikur gjallonin e, bashkë me zogjtë e tjerë, iknin drejt detit. Ndërkaq, të tjerë ndihmës, nxirrnin nga furgonat disa pemë artificiale të bëra me një lloj stofi të trashë si shajaku, dhe i vendosnin prapa turmës në tokën me salnitër1. Në fund, ngritën një fasadë prej kartoni me shtëpi të pikturuara me tulla të kuqe e dritare xhami, dhe mbuluan me to baraket e rënuara aty rrotull. 
Senatori e zgjati fjalimin me dy citime në latinisht, dhe vazhdoi të qendrojë në rol. Premtoi makineri për shiun, rezervuar të lëvizshëm për peshqit dhe shpendët, vajëra e kimikate të ndryshme që do të bënin të mundur rritjen në salnitër të perimeve dhe lulevjollcave. Kur u kujtua, se spektaklit i erdhi fundi, senatori bëri një shenjë me gisht. 
-Kështu do të jemi, zonja dhe zotërinj! thirri ai. -Shikoni! Kështu do të jemi! 
Publiku lëvizi dhe ktheu kryet. Një transatlantik prej letre i pikturuar, u shfaq tek kalonte prapa shtëpive, dhe ishte më i lartë se shtëpitë, më i lartë se qyteti artificial. Vetëm senatori vuri re, se duke e ngritur e ulur herë pas here, duke e lëvizur e zhvendosur, nga një vend në tjetrin, dhe nga moti i keq, qyteza prej kartoni ishte prishur, dhe dukej kaq e varfër, e pluhurosur dhe e trishtuar, sa edhe vetë Trëndafili i Virrejit. 
Për herë të parë pas dymbëdhjetë vjetësh, Nelson Farina nuk shkoi ta përshëndeste senatorin. Fjalimin e tij e dëgjoj nga shtrati i vet, në mes të copëzave të gjumit të drekës, nën tendën e freskët të një shtëpie me dërrasa të pazdrukthëtuara, të ndërtuar me duar e tij, me ato duar, me të cilat, me saktësinë e farmacistit bëri copa-copa gruan e tij të parë. Ishte arratisur nga burgu i Kajenës2 dhe erdhi në Trëndafilin e Virrejit me një anije të ngarkuar me papagaj të pafajshëm, me një zezake të bukur dhe blasfemuese, të cilën e takoi në Paramaribo, dhe me të cilën pati një fëmi. Zezakja vdiq pak kohë më pas, nga një vdekje natyrale, dhe nuk pati fatin e keq të së parës, copat e së cilës ushqyen kopshtin e vet me lulelakra, por atë e varrosën të plotë, dhe me emrin e saj hollandez në varrezat e zonës. Vajza e Nelsonit kishte trashëguar ngjyrën dhe përmasat e së ëmës, dhe sytë ngjyrë jeshile të hapur në të verdhë e të çuditur të të atit, dhe ky kishte arsye të mendonte se po rriste femrën më të bukur të botës. 
Që kur e njohu senatorin Onesimo Sançes në fushatën e parë elektorale, Nelson Farina i kishte kërkuar ndihmë për të marrë një dokument identifikimi, sigurisht, të fallcifikuar, që të shpëtonte nga drejtësia. Zoti Onesimo, i sjellshëm, por i prerë, ia kishte mohuar. Për vite me rradhë, Nelson Farina nuk u dorëzua, dhe sa herë që iu dha rasti, ia ribëri kërkesën, me justifikime nga më të çuditshmet. Por, gjithmonë mori të njëjtën përgjigje. Kjo qe dhe arsyeja, që këtë herë, kur senatori fliste nga tribuna, ai qendronte në shtratin e tij, i dënuar të kalbej i gjallë në atë strofkë përvëluese piratësh. Kur dëgjoi duartrokitjet e fundit, zgjati kokën dhe i hodhi sytë përtej hunjve të gardhit, pas fasadës, atje ku ishte rekuizita: trarët që mbanin ndërtesat artificiale, skeletet e pemëve, iluzionistët e stafit të cilët të fshehur shtynin transatlantikun. 
Këtu, shpërtheu zemërimi i tij. 
-Merde tha cest le Blacaman de la politique!3 
Pas fjalimit, si zakonisht, senatori bëri një shëtitje nëpër rrugët e fshatit, mes muzikës dhe fishekzjarreve, i rrethuar nga njerëzit e fshatit që i qanin hallet e tyre. Senatori i dëgjonte me dëshirë, dhe gjithmonë gjente mënyrën për tia bërë qejfin, secilit nga pak. Një grua, e hipur në çatinë e një shtëpie, midis gjashtë fëmijëve të saj të mitur, arriti të tërhiqte vëmendjen e të gjithëve në mes të asaj zhurme të madhe dhe shtëllungave të pluhurit. 
-Senator, unë nuk kërkoj ndonjë gjë të madhe! thirri ajo. -Unë dua vetëm një gomar për të sjellë ujë nga Pusi i Ahorkados. 
Senatori i mbërtheu sytë tek gjashtë fëmijët, njëri më i dobët se tjetri. 
-Ku e ke tët shoq? e pyeti. 
-Iku të kërkojë fatin në ishullin e Arubës! ia ktheu gruaja me një nënqeshje.  Iku, dhe ajo që gjeti, është një e huaj, nga ato që vënë diamante në dhëmbë... 
Përgjigjja provokoi një shpërthim të qeshurash. 
-Punë e mbaruar! tha senatori. Ti do ta kesh që sot gomarin tënd. 
Pak më vonë, një nga pjesëtarët e stafit të Onesimos, çoi në shtëpinë e gruas një gomar, në kurrizin e të cilit kishin shkruar, me bojë të fortë me efekt të përjetshëm, një slogan elektoral, që ti kujtonte cilitdo, se ishte dhuratë nga senatori. 
Në atë copë të vogël rruge, zoti Onesimo bëri edhe gjeste të tjera humanizmi: përshëmbull, një të sëmuri që kishte nxjerrë krevatin tek dera e shtëpisë për ta parë, kur të kalonte, senatori i dhuroi një lugë. Në kthesën e fundit, përmes gardhit të oborrit, pa Nelson Farinën në shtratin e vet dhe iu duk i mënjanuar dhe i trishtuar, por e përshëndeti, sidoqë, pa ndonjë entuziazëm të veçantë. 
-Si je? 
Nelson Farina u rrotullua në shtratin e vet dhe e la senatorin me trishtimin në sy. 
-Moi, vous savez!...4 
Sapo dëgjoi përshëndetjen, vajza e Nelsonit doli në oborr. Kishte veshur një këmishë guahiriane5 të zakonshme, të vjetruar, flokët i kishte të zbukuruara me kapse ngjyra-ngjyra, dhe fytyrën të lyer, që të mos e digjte dielli. Por, edhe në atë shkujdesje, mund ta merrje me mend, që nuk kishte femër më të bukur se ajo në botë. 
Senatori mbeti pa frymë. 
-E marrtë djalli! psherëtiu i habitur dhe i befasuar. Shiko, çi ka shkuar në mend Zotit!... 
Në mbrëmje, Nelson Farina e veshi vajzën e vet me rrobat më të bukura, dhe ia dërgoi senatorit. Dy roja të armatosura me pushkë, qendronin tek porta e shtëpisë së marrë përkohësisht me qera. Rojat që tundnin qafat për shkak të vapës,e urdhëruan vajzën të priste në karrigen e vetme të hollit. 
Senatori qendronte në dhomën ngjitur aty afër, në mbledhje me njerëzit më të njohur e më me influencë të Trëndafilit të Virrejit, të cilët i kishte ftuar për ti njohur me detajet dhe të fshehtat e fjalimit që kishte mbajtur. Ishin po ato fytyra, po ata njerëz që merrnin pjesë në të gjitha fushatat e shkretëtirës, dhe senatorit i kishte ardhur në majë të hundës me të njëjtin këshill dhe të njëjtët njerëz përnatë. Këmisha i ishte bërë qull nga djersët dhe mundohej ta thante në trup me flladin e ngrohtë të ventilatorit elektrik i cili, zhurmonte si mizë helmuese, në qetësinë e dhomës. 
-Ne, zotërinj, sigurisht, që nuk hamë zogj letre! tha senatori. Edhe juve, edhe unë, e dimë shumë mirë, se, ditën kur në këtë stallë lopësh do të ketë pemë, lule, gjithçka;se ditën kur në puse do të ketë peshq dekorativ dhe jo krimba; në këtë ditë pra, as juve, as unë, nuk do të kemi çtë bëjmë më këtu. Apo, nuk është kështu? 
Askush nuk u përgjigj. Ndërsa fliste, senatori shkëputi nga kalendari një fletë të stampuar dhe me të sajoi me dorë një flutur letre. E vuri në rrymën e ventilatorit, gati pa vëmendje e pa asnjë qëllim, dhe flutura, pasi u rrotullua disa herë brenda dhomës, doli përmes portës gjysmë të hapur. Senatori vazhdoi të fliste me vendosmëri, duke u përpjekur të merret vesh me vdekjen; të durojë dhimbjet cfilitëse dhe të harrojë fatalitetin e pashmangshëm. 
Atëherë,  tha  nuk kam pse tu përsëris atë që tashmë e keni të qartë: rizgjedhja ime është marrëveshje më e mirë për ju, sesa për mua. Sepse unë, deri këtu shkoj, tek uji i ndotur dhe djersa e indianëve. Ndërsa ju jetoni në këtë vend, dhe duhet ta bëni të tillë, që të jetohet dhe të jetoni sa më mirë. 
Laura Farina po ndiqte me sy fluturën prej letre që doli nga dera. Vetëm ajo e pa, sepse rojen e hollit e kishte zënë gjumi ulur tek stoli, me pushkë të përqafuar. Pas disa rrotullimeve, flutura gjigande prej letre litografike, u shpërbë plotësisht, u përplas në mur dhe mbeti e ngjitur atje. Laura Farina u mundua ta shqiste me thonj. Njëri nga rojet, i cili u zgjua nga duartrokitjet që vinin nga dhoma ngjitur, vuri re përpjekjen e kotë të vajzës. 
- Nuk mund të shqitet.  tha përgjumësh. -Ështe pikturuar në mur tani ... 
Laura Farina u ul sërish, ndërkaq, burrat zunë të dalin nga mbledhja. Senatori mbeti tek dera e dhomës, me dorën tek doreza, kur pa vajzën, tek qendronte e vetme në hollin bosh. 
- Çfarë bën këtu? 
- Më ka dërguar babai...  tha vajza. 
Senatori e kuptoi. I hodhi një shikim hetues rojes se përgjumur dhe, më pas, Laura Farinës, bukuria përrallore e së cilës ishte superiore ndaj dhimbjeve të tij; dhe atëherë, ai vendosi që të ishte vdekja ajo që do të zgjidhte për të. 
- Hyrë!  i tha. 
Laura Farina mbeti e ngrirë dhe e mrekulluar tek dera e dhomës: mijëra kartëmonedha, të lëna diku aty, me çdukej për harxhime elektorale, fluturuan në ajër, duke fërgëlluar si flutura. Senatori nxitoi të fikte ventilatorin, dhe kartëmonedhat, tanimë të mbetura pa presionin e ajrit të pak çasteve më parë, ranë e u shpërndanë nëpër dhomë. 
- Ja, e sheh?  tha senatori duke buzëqeshur. - Edhe muti fluturon... 
Laura Farina u ul si në një stol shkolle. E kishte lëkurën të lëmuar e të tendosur, dhe me ngjyrën e shkëlqimit diellor të naftës së papërpunuar; flokët, i kishte si jelet e një mëzi; dhe tek sytë e saj të mëdhenj pasqyrohej i gjithë ndriçimi i botës. 
Senatori ndoqi shikimin e vajzës i cili qendroi tek trëndafili i mbushur me pluhur salnitre. 
-Është trëndafil, - tha ai. 
-Po, tha ajo, - disi konfuze dhe e pavendosur E njoha sepse i kam parë në Rlohaça. 
Senatori u ul në një shtrat të vogël, si shtrat fshati, duke folur për trëndafilat; ndërkohë, zuri të zbërthente këmishën. Në anën e majtë të gjoksit të tij, atje ku është zemra, u shfaq tatuazhi pirat i një zemre me shigjetë në mes. Pastaj, ai hodhi në tokë këmishën e bërë ujë nga djersa, dhe i kërkoi Laura Farinës, që ta ndihmonte të hiqte çizmet. 
Vajza u ul në gjunjë përballë shtratit. Senatori e ndoqi i menduar, dhe, ndërkohë që ajo zuri të zgjidhte lidhëset e çizmeve, ai po pyeste veten, se cili prej të dyve, do të kishte fatin e keq të ishte viktima në atë takim. 
-Ti je foshnjë!  tha ai. 
-As mos e mendo këtë.  tha ajo.  Në prill mbush nëntëmbëdhjetë vjeç... 
-Ashtu?!  Zëri i senatorit ishte i tillë, që kërkonte të dinte diçka më tepër.  Çfarë dite? 
-Më njëmbëdhjetë.  tha ajo. 
Senatori u ndje më mirë. 
-Jemi dashi, -tha, dhe, duke qeshur, shtoi: -Është shenja e vetmisë. 
Laura Farina nuk i kushtoi vëmendje kësaj të fundit, sepse nuk dinte çtë bënte me çizmet. Edhe senatori, nga ana e vet, nuk dinte çtë bënte me Laura Farinën, sepse ai nuk ishte mësuar me dashuritë e papritura, dhe, për më tepër, ishte i ndërgjegjshëm, se kjo dashuri, nuk ishte aspak e denjë për karakterin e tij. 
Vetëm e thjeshtë për të fituar kohë që të mendohej, e shtrëngoi Laurën fortë me gjunjë, e përqafoi, dhe u shtri me shpatulla në shtrat. Atëherë, ai kuptoi, se ajo ishte krejt lakuriq, poshtë fustanit: trupi i lëshonte një aromë, gati të papërcaktueshme kafshe mali, zemra e trembur i rrihte shpejt, dhe nga emocioni e sikleti, lëkura iu mbush me djersë të ftohta. 
-Pse Zoti u tregua kaq i padrejtë me ne?! Askush nuk na do!  psherëtiu Onesimo. 
Laura Farina deshi të thoshte diçka, por mezi mbushej me frymë. Ai e shtriu nga ana e vet për ta qetësuar, fiku dritën, dhe dhoma mbeti në gjysmëhijen e trëndafilit. Vajza e lëshoi veten. Senatori e përkëdheli mengadalë, dhe, pothuajse pa e prekur, kërkoi me dorë, por, aty ku shpresonte ta gjente, hasi në një pengesë hekuri. 
-Çfarë ke aty?! 
-Një dry...  tha ajo. 
-Çfarë marrëzie!  gati thirri i tërbuar senatori, dhe pyeti për diçka që e dinte fare mirë: - Ku është çelësi? 
Laura Farina mori frymë e çliruar. 
-E ka babai im. Më porositi që të të thosha, se ka çuar një njeri të vetin, që të të kërkojë dhe ti dërgosh me të, një marrëveshje të shkruar e të firmosur, për tia rregulluar atë punën... 
Senatori u tërbua nga nervozizmi. Qen francez!  murmuriti i indinjuar. Pak më pas, mbylli sytë për të harruar e për tu qetësuar disi, dhe u takua me vetveten e me vdekjen në errësirë: Kujto dhe mos harro o njeri, që kushdo qofsh ti, herët a vonë, do të vdesësh, dhe nuk do të të mbetet as nami, as nishani. 
Priti sa ti kalonin ethet e të dridhurat. 
-Më thuaj diçka. Çfarë ke dëgjuar të thonë për mua?  e pyeti vajzën. 
Vajzës i erdhi e papritur kjo pyetje. 
-Të vërtetën dhe vetëm të vërtetën? 
-Të vërtetën dhe vetëm të vërtetën. 
-Mirë  mori guximin Laura Farina. Thonë, se ju jeni më i keq se të tjerët, sepse ju jeni ndryshe. 
Senatori nuk u zemërua. Bëri një pauz të gjatë me sy të mbyllur, dhe, kur i hapi sërisht, u duk sikur u kthye në instiktet e tij më të fshehura. 
-Dreq!  vendosi. Thuaji atij idiotit, që ke për baba, se do tia zgjidh atë çështjen 
-Në qoftë se do, shkoj vetë ta marr çelësin... tha Laura Farina. 
Senatori e ndaloi. 
-Harroje çelësin -i tha  dhe fli për një çast me mua. Është mirë të rrish me dikë, kur je vetëm. 
Atëherë, ajo e mbështeti në supin e vet, me sy të fiksuar tek trëndafili. Senatori e rroku për beli vajzën dhe fshehu fytyrën në sqetullën e saj prej kafshe mali; dhe pikërisht në këtë çast e kapi paniku dhe u ndje i terrorizuar. 
Gjashtë muaj e njëmbëdhjetë ditë më vonë, ai do të vdiste i braktisur dhe me damkën e të turpëruarit për shkak të skandalit publik me Laura Farinën, duke qarë me lot të hidhur që pikërisht tani që e gjeti, do të mbetej pa të. 

Përktheu nga origjinali: 
VALBONA SELMANI 

_Shënime të përkthyeses:_ 
1. Salnitër - Substancë e shkrifët në formë rëre që përmban nitrat natriumi,psh: salnitra e Kilit. 
2. Kajena  Kryeqyteti i Guajanës, ish koloni franceze. 
3. Merde, cest le Blacaman de la politique (Fr.) - Mut, ky është Blacamani i politikës. Blacamani - personazhi i një tregimi të njohur të Markezit (Blacaman el buen vendedor de milagros), që simbolizon mashtruesin dhe jo shitësin e mirë të mrekullive, siç thotë titulli i tregimit. 
4. Moi, vous savez(Fr.)  Unë, ju e dini. 
5. Guahiriane  Tipike e Guahirës, zonë në veri të Kolumbisë.


_...nga GSHO_

----------


## [Perla]

Mbi shkrimtarin kolumbian Gabriel Garcia Marquez ka rënë hija e Alzheimerit. Nuk do  të shkruajë më kurrë, i vënë kapakun miqtë e ngushtë të tij. Lajmi shokues del në një intervistë, që i është dhënë gazetës elektronike kolumbiane Kien&Ke.com nga miku i shkrimtarit, Plinio Apuleyo Mendoza. Ata kishin shkruar bashkë në vitin 1982 veprën El olor a la Guayaba. Gabo nuk njeh më as miqtë më të afërt,  pohon Mendoza në intervistë, ribotuar sot nga Huffington Post. Jam shumë i shqetësuar, sepse nëna dhe vëllezërit e tij kanë vdekur të gjithë nga Alzheimeri.

Për të konfirmuar thashethemet mbi gjendjen e shëndetit të 85-vjeçarit, fitues i Nobelit për Letërsinë, i konsideruar përfaqësuesi më i rëndësishëm i realizmit magjik në prozë, del në skenë edhe biografi i tij zyrtar, Dasso Saldívar. Garcia nuk do të mund ta mbarojë pjesën e dytë të autobiografisë së tij Të jetosh për të rrëfyer, i ka deklaruar ai të përditshmes kiliane «La Tercera».

Nuk është hera e parë që rrethi i të afërmëve dhe të njohurve të tij shtrëngohet të shprishë murin e heshtjes me të cilin Marquez ka mbrojtur gjithmonë jetën e tij private. Përpara dy vitesh, gjithmonë në faqet e «La Tercera», ai u shfaq në një intervistë, ku agjentja e tij letrare Carmen Balcells, shqiptonte trishtueshëm se Garcia Marquez nuk do të shkruajë më kurrë.

Tani për tani familja e shkrimtarit as i pohon dhe as i përgënjeshtron zërat për rëndimin e gjendjes shëndetësore të Marquez-it, i cili i mbijetoi një tumori diagnostikuar në vitin 1999.

Në maj të këtij viti, autori i romaneve «Njëqind vjet vetmi», «Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës», qe viktimë e një shakaje shumë të hidhur, kur një faqe false në Tëitter përdori emrin e Umberto Ecco-s, për të dhënë lajmin e vdekjes së Gabriel Garcia Marquez-it.  Spekulimi bëri xhiron e botës, duke detyruar Jaime Abello Banfi, drejtorin e Gabriel García Márquez Foundation, të publikojë një përgënjeshtrim zyrtar.

Përgatiti: Magdalena Alla / Shekulli

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Askusho

*
Përktheu Ivzi Koçi*


*E VEJA E MONTIELIT*


Kur vdiq Hoze Montieli, të gjithë provuan një ndjenjë lehtësimi sikur të kishin marrë hak, përveç të vesë së tij; por u deshën disa orë që të gjithë të bindeshin se ai kish vdekur me të vërtetë. 
Shumë njerëz akoma nuk e besonin edhe pasi kishin parë kufomën mes jastëqeve e çarçafëve prej liri, futur në një arkivol të verdhë dhe të fryrë si pjepër. Ishte i rruar taze, veshur me të bardha dhe me çizme lëkure të llustrosura dhe në fytyrë i kishte rënë një hije e ti1lë, saqë kurrë më parë nuk ish dukur më i gjallë se tani. Ishte po ai Don Çepe Montieli i të dielave, duke dëgjuar meshën e orës tetë. Vetëm se në vend të kamzhikut, tani në duar kishte një kryq. 
U desh që të mbyllnin me vida kapakun e arkivolit dhe ta fusnin në murin e mauzoleut të madh të familjes, që i gjithë fshati ta besonte dhe të bindej më në fund se ai nuk po shtirej si i vdekur. 
Pas varrimit, e vetmja gjë që të gjithëve u dukej e pabesueshme, por jo të vesë së tij, ishte se Hoze Montieli kish vdekur nga shkaqe natyrore. 
Ndërsa të gjithë prisnin që dikush ta bënte shoshë me thika prapa kurrizit në ndonjë pritë, e veja e tij ishte e sigurtë se do ta shikonte duke vdekur nga pleqëria në shtratin e tij, të rrëfyer te prifti dhe pa vuajtur shumë në agoni, tamam si një shenjtor modern. Gaboi vetëm në disa hollësi. 
Hoze Montieli vdiq në shtratin e tij, një të mërkurë në orën dy pasdite, si pasojë e zemërimit megjithëse mjeku ia kish ndaluar. Por e shoqja priste gjithashtu që i gjithë fshati të merrte pjesë në varrim dhe shtëpia të mbushej plot e përplot me kurora lulesh sa të mos nxinte më. E megjithatë, në varrim morën pjesë vetëm bashkëpunëtorët e tij, komunitetet fetare dhe nuk pati kurora përveç asaj të administratës bashkiake. 
I biri, që nga konsullata në Gjermani, si dhe dy të bijat, që nga Parisi, dërguan telegrame prej tri faqesh. Dukej ashiqare se ishin shkruar ashtu në këmbë, me penën që përdorin të gjithë në zyrën e postës, dhe se kishin grisur shumë formularë deri sa kishin gjetur ndonja 20 dollarë fjalë. Asnjeri nuk premtonte se do të vinte. Atë natë, në moshën 62 vjeç, teksa po qante me fytyrën ngjeshur pas jastëkut ku kish vënë kokën burri që e kish bërë të lumtur, e veja e Montielit, ndjeu për herë të parë shijen e hidhërimit. Do të mbyllem përgjithmonë brenda katër mureve, mendonte. Për mua është njësoj sikur të më kishin futur në arkivol së bashku me Hoze Montielin. Nuk dua t'ia di fare më për këtë botë". Ishte e sinqertë. 
Ajo grua e brishtë, e sfilitur nga bestytnitë, e martuar që 20 vjeç sipas vullnetit të prindërve me pretendentin e vetëm që e lejuan ta shikonte nga më afër se 10 metra distancë, kurrë nuk kish qenë në kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me realitetin. Tri ditë pasi nxorën nga shtëpia kufomën e të shoqit, e kuptoi, mes lotëve, se duhej të bënte diçka, por nuk mundi të përcaktojë drejtimin e jetës së saj të re. 
Duhej nisur nga e para. 
Ndër sekretet e panumërta që Hoze Montieli mori me vete në varr, ishte dhe kombinacioni i ndërlikuar i derës së kasafortës. Me zgjidhjen e këtij problemi u mor kryeplaku. Ai urdhëroi që kasafortën ta nxirrnin në oborr, mbështetur pas murit dhe, dy policë, nisën të shtien mbi bravën. Gjatë gjithë paradites e veja dëgjonte që nga dhoma e saj e gjumit, bataretë e mbytura që zbrazeshin herë pas here sapo kryeplaku jepte urdhër për zjarr me zë të lartë. Edhe këtë e kishim mangut, mendoi. Pesë vjet 

duke iu lutur Zotit që të pushojnë të shtënat, ndërsa tani më duhet që të falenderoj ata që zbrazin pushkë brenda në shtëpinë time. Atë ditë u lut me gjithë shpirt që të vinte vdekja e ta merrte, por ajo nuk erdhi. Kish nisur të kotej, kur një gjëmim i tmerrshëm tundi shtëpinë që nga themelet. U ish dashur që ta shpërthenin kasafortën me dinamit. 
E veja e Montielit lëshoi një ofshamë. 
Tetori i dukej pambarim me shiun që binte si litar dhe ajo e ndjente veten krejt të humbur, duke vozitur pa e ditur as vetë se ku nëpër çifligun e paanë por krejt të çorganizuar të Hoze Montielit. 
Zoti Karmishael, shërbëtor i vjetër dhe i bindur i familjes, kish marrë përsipër që ta administronte. 
Kur më së fundi iu çelën sytë dhe u përball me realitetin e vdekjes së të shoqit, e veja e Montielit doli nga dhoma e gjumit për t'u marrë me shtëpinë. E zhveshi nga çdo zbukurim, urdhëroi që mobiljeve t'u vihej një mbulesë e errët dhe vuri shiritë të zinj në portretet e të shoqit që vareshin nëpër mure. Gjatë dy muajve që kish qëndruar e mbyllur i ishte bërë zakon që të hante thonjtë me dhëmbë. Një ditë, me sytë e skuqur dhe të buhavitur nga të qarët, vuri re se zoti Karmishael hynte në shtëpi me çadrën hapur. 
- Mbylleni atë çadër, zoti Karmishael, - i tha. - Pas gjithë këtyre fatkeqësive që na kanë rënë mbi krye, edhe këtë kishim mangët, që të hyni në shtëpi me çadrën hapur. 
Zoti Karmishael vuri çadrën në një qoshe. Ishte një zezak plak, me lëkurë si të llustrosur, veshur me të bardha dhe me disa të çara me thikë që u kish bërë këpucëve, që të mos ia lëndonin kallot e këmbëve. 
- E mbaj hapur që të thahet. 
Për herë të parë që nga vdekja e të shoqit, e veja hapi dritaren. 
- Pas gjithë këtyre fatkeqësive edhe ky dimër na duhej, - mërmëriti duke ngrënë me dhëmbë thonjtë e gishtave. - Duket sikur ky shi nuk do të pushojë kurrë. 
- Nuk do të pushojë as sot dhe as nesër, - tha administratori. - Mbrëmë gjithë natën 
nuk kam fjetur nga kallot. 
Ajo kish besim tek parashikimi i motit nga ana e kallove të zotit Karmishael. Vështroi sheshin e shkretë, shtëpitë e heshtura, dyert e të cilave nuk u hapën për të parë varrimin e Hoze Montielit, dhe në atë çast e ndjeu veten krejt të pashpresë me thonjtë, me tokat pa kufi dhe me angazhimet e pafund që i la pas i shoqi dhe që ajo nuk do t'i kuptonte dot kurrë. 
- Bota është ujdisur keq, - tha dhe nisi të qajë. 
Ata që i erdhën për vizitë ato ditë, jo pa shkak mendonin se kish luajtur nga mendtë. Por ajo kurrë më parë nuk kish qenë më e kthjellët nga mendja sa tani. Që para se të niste kasaphana politike, ajo i kalonte paraditet e zymta të tetorit pranë dritares së dhomës së vet, duke ndjerë mëshirë për të vrarët dhe duke menduar se nëse Zoti nuk do ta kishte bërë pushim të dielën, do të kish patur kohë boll për të mos lënë këmbë njeriu të gjallë mbi dhè. 
- Do ta ketë shfrytëzuar këtë ditë që të rregullojë punët e bëra keq, - thoshte. - Në fund të fundit, do të kishte kohë për të pushuar më vonë përjetësisht. 
Ndryshimi i vetëm, pas vdekjes së të shoqit, ishte se në ato kohra ajo kishte arsye konkrete që në kokë t'i mblidheshin mendime të zymta. 
Kështu, ndërsa e veja e Montielit tretej në dëshpërim, zoti Karmishael përpiqej të shpëtonte ekonominë e shtëpisë nga rrënimi. Punët nuk ecnin mirë. Tashmë, i lirë nga kërcënimet e Hoze Montielit, i cili me dhunë e terror monopolizonte gjithë tregtinë e atyre anëve, fshati po merrte hak. Në pritje të blerësve që nuk erdhën, qumështi u pre në bidonat e vendosur kapicë në oborr, mjalti u thartua nëpër calikë, ndërsa djathi zuri krimba në raftet e errëta të depos. Në mauzoleun e familjes, të zbukuruar me llampa elektrike dhe buste engjëjsh të bërë me material që dukej si mermer, Hoze Montieli paguante në varr për ato gjashtë vjet vrasjesh dhe tmerresh që kishte bërë. Askush në historinë e vendit nuk ish pasuruar aq shumë dhe në aq pak kohë. Kur në fshat erdhi kryeplaku i parë i diktaturës, Hoze Montieli ishte një idhtar i heshtur i të gjithë regjimeve, që e kishte kaluar gjysmën e jetës në brekë, i ulur tek dera e kasolles së tij. Gjatë një kohe i doli nami si njeri me fat dhe besimtar i devotshëm, sepse premtoi me zë të lartë se do t'i dhuronte tempullit një statujë të Shën Hozesë sa një bojë njeriu po qe se do të fitonte llotarinë dhe, dy javë më vonë fitoi gjashtë të dhjetat dhe e mbajti premtimin. Hera e parë që e panë të vishte këpucë ishte kur erdhi kryeplaku i ri, një kapter policie, mëngjarash dhe i pagdhendur, të cilit i kishin dhënë urdhër shprehimisht që të zhdukte opozitën. Hoze Montieli u bë informator i besuar i tij. Ky tregtar i vogël, me humor të qetë prej njeriu babaxhan, që nuk linte vend për as më të voglën hije dyshimi, i ndau kundërshtarët e vet politikë në të pasur e në të varfër. Të varfërit policia i bëri shoshë me plumba në shesh. Të pasurve u dhanë 24 orë kohë për t'u larguar nga fshati. Duke planifikuar masakrën, Hoze Montieli mbyllej për ditë të tëra së bashku me kryeplakun në zyrën e tij ku të merrej fryma, ndërsa e shoqja ndjente mëshirë për të vrarët. Kur kryeplaku dilte nga zyra, ajo i priste rrugën të shoqit. 
- Ky është një kriminel, - thoshte. - Përfiton nga influenca jote në qeveri që ta ngrenë në post këtë kafshë, që nuk po le të gjallë njeri në fshat. 
Dhe Hoze Montieli, aq shumë i zënë me punë ato ditë, e largonte mënjanë pa e vështruar në sy, duke i thënë: "Mos u bëj budallaqe". Në fakt qëllimi i tij nuk ishte të vriteshin të varfërit, por të syrgjynoseshin të pasurit. Pasi kryeplaku ua bënte dyert vrima vrima me plumba dhe u linte afat për t'u larguar nga fshati, Hoze Montieli ua blinte tokat dhe bagëtitë me një çmim, të cilin ai e vinte vetë. 
- Mos u bëj budalla, - thoshte e shoqja. - Do të rrënohesh duke i ndihmuar që të mos vdesin nga uria andej nga shkojnë. Kurrë nuk do të ta dinë as për nder. 
Dhe Hoze Montieli që nuk i dilte koha as për të buzëqeshur, e largonte mënjanë duke thënë: 
- Shko në kuzhinë dhe mos më çaj kokën shumë!
Me këtë ritëm, në më pak se një vit, opozita ishte zhdukur plotësisht dhe Hoze Montieli u bë njeriu më i pasur dhe më i fuqishëm në fshat. Vajzat i dërgoi në Paris, të birit i siguroi një vend në konsullatë në Gjermani, ndërsa vetë iu kushtua forcimit të perandorisë së tij. Por nuk arriti ta gëzojë as për gjashtë vjet tërë këtë pasuri të pamatë. 
Pasi u mbush viti i parë nga vdekja e të shoqit, e veja nuk dëgjoi më të kërcisnin shkallët, përveç atyre rasteve kur kërcisnin nga pesha e ndonjë lajmi të keq, kur vinte dikush, gjithnjë aty nga pasdrekja dhe i thoshte : "Përsëri hajdutët. Dje rrëmbyen 50 viça". Pa lëvizur në karrike, e veja e Montielit mbante shpirtin gjallë duke e ushqyer vetëm me vrer. 
- Të thoshja, Hoze Montiel, - fliste me vete. - Ky është një fshat me njerëz mosmirënjohës. Akoma je i ngrohtë në varr dhe të gjithë ta kthyen kurrizin. 
Askush nuk i vinte më në shtëpi, i vetmi njeri i gjallë që ajo pa gjatë gjithë atyre muajve të gjatë pambarim kur shiu binte me gjyma pa pushuar as edhe një minutë, ishte zoti Karmishael, që vinte rregullisht dhe që asnjëherë nuk hyri në shtëpi me çadrën mbyllur. Punët asnjëherë nuk morën për mbarë. Zoti Karmishael i kish shkruar disa letra të birit të Hoze Montielit. I kërkonte që të gjente mundësinë e të kthehej për t'u vënë në krye të punëve, madje i lejoi vetes që të shkruante disa mendime personale për shëndetin e së vesë. Gjithmonë i vinin përgjigje as mish as peshk. 
Më në fund, i biri i Hoze Montielit iu përgjigj duke i shkruar se sinqerisht nuk guxonte të vinte, nga frika se mos ia këpusnin ndonjë plumb ballit. Atëhere zoti Karmishael u ngjit në dhomën e së vesë dhe u detyrua që t'i rrëfejë drejt se ajo po zhytej në rrënim. 
- Aq më mirë, - tha ajo. - Më kanë ardhur në majë të hundës djathrat dhe mizat. Po të doni, mund të merrni çfarë ju nevojitet dhe më lini të vdes e qetë. 
I vetmi kontakt me botën qysh atëhere ishin letrat që u shkruante të bijave në fund të çdo muaji. Ky është fshat i mallkuar, u thoshte. Rrini andej përgjithmonë dhe mos u bëni merak për mua. Jam e lumtur kur mendoj se ju jeni të lumtura. 
Vajzat i shkruanin me radhë, herë njëra e herë tjetra. Letrat e tyre ishin gjithmonë të gëzuara dhe ndihej se ishin shkruar në qoshe të ngrohta dhe të ndriçuara mirë dhe se vajzat e shihnin veten në gjithfarë pasqyrash rreth e rrotull kur ndalonin së shkruari për t'u menduar. Edhe ato nuk kishin dëshirë që të ktheheshin. Ky është qytetërim, thoshin. Atje, përkundrazi, nuk është ambient i përshtatshëm për ne. Është e pamundur që të jetohet në një vend kaq të egër ku vriten njerëz për arsye politike. Duke lexuar letrat, e veja e Montielit e ndjente veten më mirë dhe çdo fjali e miratonte duke tundur kokën. 
Në një letër vajzat i shkruanin për tregun e mishit në Paris. I shkruanin se aty vrisnin derrkucë me mish ngjyrë trëndafili dhe i varnin ashtu të tërë të zbukuruar me vargje dhe kurora me lule. Në fund të letrës, me një shkrim krejt tjetër, ishte shtuar: Imagjinoni, karafilin më të madh e më të bukur ia vënë derrkucit te bytha. Duke lexuar atë fjali , për herë të parë pas dy vjetësh, e veja e Montielit buzëqeshi. 
U ngjit në dhomën e saj pa fikur dritat e shtëpisë dhe, para se të shtrihej e ktheu ventilatorin nga muri. Pastaj, nga sirtari i komodinës tek koka e krevatit, nxorri një palë gërshërë dhe një rrotë me leukoplast si dhe librin e lutjeve, dhe pastaj fashoi thoin e gishtit të madh të dorës së djathtë, që i ish infektuar nga të ngrënët me dhëmbë. Pastaj nisi të lexonte lutjet, por që në lutjen e dytë e kaloi librin në dorën e majtë, sepse nuk i ndiqte dot rreshtat ngaqë e pengonte fashoja. 	. 
Pastaj e zuri gjumi me kokën të lëshuar mbi gjoks. Dora me librin e lutjeve iu var anash dhe atëhere pa Nënëmadhen në oborr, me një çarçaf të bardhë dhe me një krehër në pëqi, duke shtypur morra me thonjtë e gishtave të mëdhenj të dorës. E pyeti: 
- Kur do të vdes? Nënëmadhja ngriti kokën.
- Kur të të varet dora.

----------


## Askusho

*GABRIEL GARCIA MARQUEZ*

Romancier dhe tregimtar kolumbian, nobelist, i njohur për realizmin dhe fantazinë në veprat e tij. Gabriel Marquez lindi më 1928, në Arakataka. Studimet i ndoqi në Universitetin Kombëtar të Kolumbisë, të cilat nuk i përfundoi. Në fillim ai e nisi punën si gazetar, së pari në Kartagjenë më 1946, në Barrankuila nga viti 1948 deri 1952, dhe në Bogota
Nga viti 1959 deri më 1962 ai punoi për agjencinë kubaneze të lajmeve në Kolumbi, në Kubë dhe në qytetin e New Yorkut. Mendimet e tij liberale dhe të majta nuk shiheshin me sy të mirë nga qeveritë konservatore kolumbiane dhe, për t'i shpëtuar persekutimit, Markezi i kaloi vitet 60-të e 70-të në mërgim, në Spanjë. 
Ai u nderua me çmimin Nobel për Letërsinë në vitin 1982 dhe u vlerësua si një nga mjeshtrat e teknikave të realizmit magjik. Në fillim të viteve 80-të, ftohet zyrtarisht të kthehet në Kolumbi, ku ndërmjetësoi bisedimet mes qeverisë dhe rebelëve majtistë. 
Midis romaneve më të njohur të Markezit përmenden: 
“Kolonelit nuk ka kush i shkruan” (1958), “Një qind vjet vetmi” (1967), “Vjeshta e Patriarkut” (1975), “Kronikë e një vdekjeje të paralajmëruar” (1981), “Dashuri në kohërat e kolerës” (1985), “Gjenerali në labirinthin e tij” (1989), “Për dashurinë dhe demonë të tjerë” (1994). 
Tregimet e botuara në këtë vëllimin, të shkruara në vitin 1962, dëshmojnë qartë se notat kritike dhe tiparet e realizmit magjik, janë të pranishme që në etapën e parë të krijimtarisë së Markezit.

*TRËNDAFILË ARTIFICIALË*


Duke ecur si e verbër nëpër mugëtirën e mëngjesit, Mina veshi fustanin pa mëngë që e kish varur në mbrëmje pranë krevatit dhe ktheu përmbys gjithë plaçkat në baule për të gjetur mëngët fallco. Pastaj i kërkoi nëpër gozhdët në mure dhe prapa dyerve, duke bërë kujdes që të mos e zgjonte gjyshen e verbër që flinte në dhomën e saj. Por kur sytë iu mësuan me errësirën, vuri re se gjyshja ishte ngritur dhe vajti te ajo në kuzhinë për ta pyetur për mëngët. 
- Janë në banjo, - tha e verbra. - i lava dje pasdite. 
Ishin aty, varur në një tel dhe mbërthyer me dy kapse druri. Ishin akoma qull. Mina u kthye në kuzhinë dhe i vuri mëngët mbi plloçat e vatrës. Përballë saj, e verbra po trazonte kafenë, me bebëzat pa jetë të syve të fiksuara në bordurat me tulla të korridorit, ku ishin vendosur një radhë vazosh me bimë mjeksore. 
- Mos i prek gjërat e mia, - iu drejtua Mina. - Këto ditë as që mund të të shkojë nëpërmend se do të kemi diell. 
E verbra ktheu kryet andej nga i erdhi zëri. 
- Më doli fare nga mendja se sot është e premtja e parë, - tha. 
Pasi u bind, duke nuhatur thellë, se kafeja ishte bërë tamam, e hoqi kusinë nga zjarri. 
- Vër një letër poshtë, se gurët janë pis, - i foli. 
Mina kaloi gishtin tregues sipër plloçave të vatrës. Ishin vërtet pis, por sidoqoftë ishte një shtresë bloze e ngjitur si me mastiç, që nuk i ndohte mëngët nëse nuk fërkoheshin pas tyre. 
- Po qe se bëhen pis, - i tha, - ti e ke fajin. 
E verbra kishte mbushur filxhanin e kafesë. 
- Të kanë hypur xhindet, - ia ktheu, - duke tërhequr një stol drejt korridorit. - Është mëkat të shkosh në meshë kur je me xhinde. 
U ul për të pirë kafenë përballë trëndafilave në oborr. Kur ra për së treti këmbana për meshë, Mina mori mëngët nga vatra, par ato ishin akoma të njoma. Megjithatë i veshi. Ati Anhel nuk do t'i jepte meshën e shenjtë po të shkonte e veshur me fustan me llërët zbuluar. Fytyrën nuk e lau. Me një peshqir fshiu mbeturinat e tonit të kuq, mori në dhomë librin e lutjeve dhe mantelin, dhe doli në rrugë. Nuk kish kaluar as çerek ore kur u kthye prapë. 
- Kur të shkosh do të jetë lexuar ungjilli, - tha e verbra, ulur përballë trëndafilave në oborr. 
Mina shkoi drejt e në banjo. 
- Nuk mund të shkoj në meshë, - tha. - Mëngët janë të njoma dhe rrobat i kam të pahekurosura. 
Ndjeu se një vështrim kuptimplotë po e ndiqte nga pas. 
- Është e premtja e parë dhe ti nuk shkon në meshë, - i foli e verbra. 
Duke u kthyer nga banja, Mina hodhi një filxhan me kafe dhe u mbështet pas murit me gëlqere tek qoshja e derës, pranë të verbrës. Por kafeja nuk i shkonte poshtë. 
- Ti e ke fajin - mërmëriti me një inat të shurdhër, duke e ndjerë se po e mbyste ngashërimi. 
- Ti po qan, - tha e verbra me zë të shqetësuar. 
Vuri vaditësen pranë vazove me rigon dhe doli në oborr, duke përsëritur: 
- Ti po qan. 
Mina vuri filxhanin përdhe dhe u ngrit.
- Qaj nga inati, - i tha. Dhe tek kalonte pranë gjyshes, shtoi: duhet që të rrëfehesh, sepse për fajin tënd humba meshën e të premtes së parë. 
E verbra qëndroi pa lëvizur duke pritur që Mina të mbyllte derën e dhomës. Pastaj u çapit drejt fundit të korridorit. U përkul, duke prekur gjërat me duar deri sa gjeti përdhe filxhanin e paprekur. Teksa derdhte përsëri filxhanin në kusi, vazhdoi të fliste: 
- Kam Zotin si dëshmitar që jam e pastër në ndërgjegje. 
E ëma e Minës doli nga dhoma. 
- Me kë po flet? - pyeti. 
- Me askënd - tha e verbra. - Të kam thënë se po rrjedh nga trutë. 
Mbyllur në dhomën e vet, Mina zbërtheu kopsat e korsesë dhe nxorri tre çelsa të veckël që i kish kapur me një paramane. Me njërin prej tyre hapi sirtarin e fundit të dollapit, nga i cili nxorri një baule druri në miniaturë. Brenda kishte një pako me letra të shkruara me kartë me ngjyra, të kapura me llastik. I vuri në korse, pastaj mori baulen e vockël dhe e vuri në vendin e vet dhe në fund mbylli përsëri me çelës sirtarin. Pastaj shkoi në banjë dhe i hodhi letrat në gjiriz. 
- Kujtova se do të ishe në meshë - tha e ëma. 
- Nuk mundi të shkojë, - ndërhyri e verbra. - Më doli nga mendja se ishte e premtja e parë dhe lava mëngët dje pasdite. - Janë akoma qull - mërmërit Mina. 
- Këto ditë ka qënë shumë e zënë me punë - tha e verbra. 
- Për Pashkë më duhet të dorëzoj njëqind e pesëdhjetë duzina me trëndafila - tha Mina. 
Dielli nisi të ngrohë shpejt. Para orës shtatë Mina vendosi në dhomë gjithshka duhej për të bërë trëndafila artificialë: një kanistër plot me petale dhe tela, një kuti me fletë celofani, dy palë gërshërë, një makara me pè dhe një shishe me zamkë. 
Pak çaste më vonë erdhi Trinidadi, me një kuti kartoni nën sqetull, për ta pyetur pse nuk kishte vajtur në meshë. 
- Nuk kisha mëngë - tha Mina. 
- Të gjithë do të të kishin huajtur një palë, - ia ktheu Trinidadi. 
Tërhoqi një karrike dhe u ul pranë kanistrës me petale. 
- U bëra vonë - foli Mina përsëri. 
Mbaroi një trëndafil. Pastaj afroi kanistrën dhe nisi të presë petale me gërshërë. Trinidadi vuri kutinë e kartonit përdhe dhe nisi edhe ajo ta ndihmojë. Mina vështroi kutinë. 
- Bleve këpucë? - pyeti. 
- Jo, janë minj të ngordhur, - tha Trinidadi.
Meqënëse Trinidadi ishte eksperte për të bërë petale, Mina u mor me kërcunjtë prej teli të veshur me letër jeshile. Punuan në heshtje pa e vënë re se rrezet e diellit po përparonin nëpër dhomën e zbukuruar me panorama dhe fotografi të njerëzve të familjes. 
Kur mbaroi me kërcunjtë, Mina ktheu drejt Trinidadit fytyrën që tashmë dukej sikur ishte bërë me një lëndë jomateriale. Trinidadi i bënte petalet me një kujdes dhe shkathtësi të admirueshme, duke lëvizur paksa majat e gishtërinjve, me këmbët ngjitur fort njëra pas tjetrës. Mina vështroi këpucën e saj si këpucë burrash. Trinidadi i bëri bisht shikimit, pa e ngritur kokën, tërhoqi ngadalë këmbët drejt vetes dhe e ndërpreu punën. 
- Çfarë ndodhi? - pyeti. Mina u përkul drejt saj. - Iku - tha. 
Trinidadi lëshoi gërshërët në pëqi. - Jo. 
- Iku - përsëriti Mina. 
Trinidadi e vështronte pa lëvizur qerpikët. Një rrudhë vertikale ndante vetullat e saj gati të bashkuara. 
- Po tani - pyeti. 
Mina u përgjigj pa iu dridhur zëri. - Tani, asgjë. 
Trinidad iku para orës dhjetë.
E çliruar nga pesha e intimitetit, Mina e mbajti për një çast, sa për të hedhur minjtë e ngordhur në gjiriz. 
E verbra po krasiste trëndafilat. 
- A e di se çfarë kam në këtë kuti? - pyeti Mina duke kaluar pranë saj, duke tundur minjtë e ngordhur në kuti. 
E verbra vuri veshin me kujdes. - Tunde prapë, - i tha. 
Mina përsëriti lëvizjen, por e verbra nuk arriti të njohë se çfarë kish në kuti, edhe pse dëgjoi për të tretën herë me gishtin tregues pas llapës së veshit. 
- Janë minjtë që ranë mbrëmë në grackat e kishës, - tha Mina. 
Në kthim, kaloi përbri të verbrës pa folur. Por e verbra e ndoqi. Kur arriti në dhomë, e gjeti Minën tek qëndronte vetëm pranë dritares së mbyllur, duke mbaruar trëndafilat artificialë. 
- Mina - i foli ajo. - Në se do që të jesh e lumtur, mos u rrëfe tek të tjerët. 
Mina e vështroi pa folur. E verbra u ul në karriken përballë saj dhe u përpoq që ta ndihmonte në punën që po bënte. Por Mina nuk e la. 
- Je e mërzitur, - i tha e verbra. 
- Për fajin tënd - iu përgjigj Mina. 
- Pse nuk vajte në meshë? - pyeti e verbra. 
- Ti e di fort mirë pse.
- Po të kish qenë për mëngët, nuk do të kishe dalë fare nga shtëpia, - vazhdoi e verbra. - Në rrugë të priste dikush, që të bëri të hidhëroheshe. 
Mina kaloi duart përpara syve të gjyshes, sikur të fshinte një xham të padukshëm. 
- Je një fallxhore e vërtetë, - i tha. 
- Ke shkuar në banjo dy herë këtë mëngjes - tha e verbra. - Kurrë nuk shkon më tepër se një herë. 
Mina vazhdoi të bënte trëndafila. 
- A ke kurajo të më tregosh se çfarë mban në sirtarin e dollapit? - pyeti e verbra. 
Pa u ngutur, Mina nguli trëndafilin në parvazin e dritares, nxorri tre çelësat e veckël nga korseja dhe ia vuri të verbrës në dorë., duke i mbyllur gishtat. 
- Shko e shihe vetë me sytë e tu - i tha. E verbra i kontrolloi çelësat një e nga një me majat e gishtave. 
- Sytë e mi nuk mund të shohin në gjirizin e banjos. 
Mina ngriti kokën dhe në atë çast pati një ndjesi krejt tjetër: e ndjeu se e verbra e dinte që ajo po e vështronte. 
- Futu po deshe në gjiriz , në se të interesokan gjërat e mia - i tha. 
E verbra e ndërpreu. 
- Ti shkruan vazhdimisht deri në agim, - vazhdoi.
- Ndërsa ti vete e fik dritën - tha Mina. 
- Dhe ti menjëherë ndez elektrikun e dorës, - ngulmoi e verbra. – Nga frymëmarrja jote mund të të thoja në çast se çfarë po shkruaje. 
Mina bëri një përpjekje për të mos u acaruar. 
- Mirë, - tha pa e ngritur kokën. - Le ta zëmë se është kështu. E çfarë të keqe ka në këtë mes? 
- Asgjë - iu përgjigj e verbra. - Vetëm se humbe meshën e të premtes së parë. 
Mina mori me të dy duart makaranë me pè, gërshërët, dhe një grusht me copa letre e petale të papërfunduara. I futi të gjitha në kanistër dhe qëndroi mu përpara fytyrës së të verbrës. 
- A do, atëhere, që të të them se përse vajta në banjo? - pyeti. Të dyja qëndruan pa folur deri sa Mina iu përgjigj vetë pyetjes së saj: - Vajta për të dhjerë. 
E verbra hodhi në kanistër të tre çe1sat e veckël. 
- Justifikim i bukur - mërmëriti duke u drejtuar për nga kuzhina.- Do të të kisha besuar po të mos ishte hera e parë që të dëgjoj të nxjerrësh nga goja fjalë vulgare. 
E ëma e Minës po vinte nga ana tjetër e korridorit, me një krah me degë trëndafilash plot gjemba. 
- Çfarë ka ndodhur - pyeti ajo. 
Jam e rrjedhur nga trutë – tha e verbra. – Por me sa duket askush nuk ka ndërmend që të më çojë në çmendinë, derisa të nis e të marr njerëzit me gurë.
*
përktheu Ivzi Koçi
*

----------


## Askusho

*GABRIEL  GARCIA  MARQUEZ
*
Mundi për të shkruar një tregim të shkurtër është po aq intensiv sa mundi për të nisur një roman. Sepse në paragrafin e parë të romanit duhet të kesh përcaktuar gjithçka: strukturën, tonin, stilin, ritmin, gjatësinë dhe herë-herë deri edhe karakterin e ndonjë personazhi. Çvjen më pas është kënaqësia e të shkruarit, gjëja më intime dhe më e vetmuar, dhe nëse nuk mbetemi tërë jetën duke korrigjuar librin, kjo ndodh sepse po ai rigorozitet i çeliktë që duhet për të filluar, të imponohet edhe për ta mbaruar veprën. Përkundrazi, tregimi nuk ka as fillim e as fund: ai ngjit ose nuk ngjit. E kur nuk ngjit, përvoja jote dhe e të tjerëve tregon se del më e hajrit ta nisësh prapë nga e para nëpër një udhë tjetër, ose ta flakësh në kosh 

*NJЁ  DITЁ  E  ZAKONSHME*

Dita e hënë gdhiu e nxehtë dhe pa shi. Don Aurelio Eskobar, dentist pa diplomë, i mësuar të fillonte punë herët, e hapi studion në orën gjashtë. Nxori nga sirtari i vitrinës një protezë dhëmbësh, të pa shkëputur akoma nga stampa prej allçie, dhe vendosi mbi tavolinë një sërë veglash, në radhë nga më e vogla tek më e madhja, si do ti kishte vendosur një shitës në dyqan. Kishte veshur një këmishë me viza, pa jakë, të mbërthyer me një komçë ngjyrë floriri poshtë gushës, dhe një palë pantallona të mbajtura me bretele elastike. Ishte një burrë i thatë, me trup të tendosur dhe me shikim që rrallë herë pasqyronte situatën, si shikimi i një shurdhi.
Pasi sistemoi veglat, tërhoqi trapanon drejt poltronës dhe u ul për të lustruar protezën. Nuk dukej i përqendruar në atë që  bënte, por punonte me ngulm, duke pedaluar me trapano edhe kur nuk nevojitej.
Pas orës tetë bëri një pushim. Nga dritarja vështroi qiellin, dhe pastaj dy laraska që ngroheshin mbi çatinë e shtëpisë përballë. Iu kthye përsëri punës, i sigurt se para dreke do të fillonte prapë  shiu. Zëri kumbues i djalit njëmbëdhjetëvjeçar, e nxori nga mendimet.
«Baba.»
«Hë.»
«Ka ardhur kryetari. Do që ti heqësh një dhemb.»
«I thuaj që nuk jam.»
Po lustronte një dhemb floriri. E largoi nga vetja në largësinë e krahut dhe po e vëzhgonte me sytë gjysmë të mbyllur. I biri u kthye duke bërtitur nga salla e pritjes.
«Thotë që je aty se të ka dëgjuar.»
Dentisti vazhdoi të vështronte dhëmbin. Kur iu duk i përfunduar e vendosi mbi tavolinë dhe i foli të birit:
«Më mirë akoma që më ka dëgjuar.»
Shkeli përsëri pedalin e trapanos. Pastaj nxori një çark nga një kuti kartoni dhe filloi të lustronte pjesën e florinjtë.
«Baba.»
«Hë.»
Nuk e ndryshoi aspak shprehinë e fytyrës
«Thotë se po nuk i hoqe dhëmbin do të të qëllojë me pushkë.»
Pa u ngutur, me një lëvizje tepër të ngadaltë, fiku trapanon dhe e largoi nga poltrona. Pastaj hapi sirtarin e vogël nën tavolinë. Aty mbante të fshehur pistoletën.
«Mirë,» tha. «I thuaj të vijë e të më qëllojë.»
Rrotulloi poltronën nga dera dhe mbështeti dorën mbi sirtarin e hapur. Kryetari u shfaq te pragu i derës. Kishte rruar faqen e majtë, ndërsa te tjetra, e fryrë nga dhimbja, kishte akoma qime pesëditore. Dentisti dalloi në shikimin e tij të fikur vuajtjet e disa netëve pa gjumë. Mbylli sirtarin me majën e gishtave dhe i tha me qetësi:
«Uluni.»
«Mirdita.» tha kryetari.
«dita.» tha dentisti.
Ndërsa veglat zienin akoma, kryetari mbështeti kokën te mbështetësja e poltronës dhe ndjeu ta lëshonte pak dhimbja. Ajri që po thithte iu duk i akullt. Ishte një studio e varfër: tavolina e vjetër prej druri, trapanoja me pedale, një dollap me kanata qelqi me raftet plot me poçe qeramike. Përballë poltronës një dritare e mbrojtur nga një pritëse ere prej stofe deri në lartësi njeriu. Kur ndjeu se dentisti po i afrohej kryetari shtrëngoi thembrat në dysheme dhe hapi gojën. Don Aurelio Eskobar ia ktheu fytyrën nga drita. Pasi pa dhëmbin e sëmurë shtypi disa herë me kujdes pjesën e ënjtur të faqes, me dy gishtat e dorës.
«Do e heqim pa anestezi.» i tha
«Pse?»
«Sepse ke një akçes.»
Kryetari e fiksoi në sy. 
«Në rregull,» i tha dhe u mundua ti buzëqeshte. Dentisti nuk ia ktheu buzëqeshjen. Solli mbi tavolinë tenxheren me veglat e sterilizuara dhe i hoqi nga uji me një pincë të ftohtë, gjithnjë me veprime të ngadalta dhe pa u ngutur. Pastaj afroi me majën e këpucës pështyrësen dhe shkoi te lavamani për të larë duart. Çdo veprim e bëri pa parë kryetarin, ndërsa kryetari nuk ia hoqi sytë asnjë çast. Ishte njëri nga dhëmbët e pjekurisë së nofullës së poshtme. Dentisti hapi pak këmbët dhe shtrëngoi dhembin me darën e nxehtë. Kryetari  mbërtheu duart mbi mbështetëset e poltronës, shkarkoi gjithë forcën tek këmbët duke ndjerë një boshllëk të ftohtë në veshka, por arriti të mbajë frymën. Dentisti bëri një rrotullim të vogël të pulsit dhe me një keqardhje pak të hidhur i tha:
«Ky vlen sa njëzet të vdekur, kolonel.»
Kryetari ndjeu zhurmën e kockës në nofull dhe sytë iu mbushën me lot. Nuk lëshoi asnjë tingull deri sa pa dhembin të dilte. E pa të turbullt mbrapa vellos së lotit. Dhimbja iu bë aq e huaj, sa nuk arriti të kuptonte torturën e pesë netëve të kaluara.
U përkul mbi pështyrësen. Ujë në djersë mezi po mbushej me frymë. Zbërtheu komçën e këmishës dhe kërkoi me gishta shaminë në xhepat e pantallonave. Dentisti i zgjati një garzë të pastër.
«Fshi lotët,» i tha.
Kryetari i fshiu. Po dridhej i tëri. Ndërsa dentisti lante duart në lavaman, vuri re në tavanin e plasaritur një rrjetë merimange me insekte të ngordhur të ngecur në të. Dentisti u kthye duke fshirë duart. 
«Ik shtrihu tani,» i tha, «dhe bëj gargarë me ujë me kripë.»
Kryetari u ngrit në këmbë, kërkoi leje dhe me një përshëndetje indiferente prej ushtaraku u drejtua nga dera duke  shtriqur këmbët e mpira dhe pa e mbërthyer komçën e jakës së këmishës.
«Dërgomë llogarinë,» tha
«Ty, apo Bashkisë?»
Kryetari nuk e ktheu kokën. Duke mbyllur derën iu përgjigj:
«Ku të duash. Një *** është».

*Përktheu Ben Meçe*

----------


## Askusho

*GRUAJA QË VINTE NË ORËN GJASHTË*


Dera lëvizëse u hap. Në këtë orë, në restorantin e Hozesë, nuk gjeje këmbë njeriu. 
Ora sapo kishte shkuar gjashtë, dhe burri e dinte, që vetëm rreth orës gjashtë e gjysmë do të fillonin të vinin klientët e përditshëm.
Kaq e rregullt dhe e përpiktë ishte klientela e tij, saqë kur akrepi i orës po i afrohej gjashtës, hyri një grua, e cila vinte si çdo ditë në po të njëjtën orë. Pa folur asnjë fjalë,ajo u ul në karrigen rrotulluese. Midis buzëve shtrëngonte një cigare të pandezur.
- Përshëndetje, mbretëreshë! - tha Hozeja, kur e pa të ulej. Më pas, ai shkoi deri në anën tjetër të banakut, duke pastruar sipërfaqen e xhamit me një leckë të thatë. 
Gjithmonë, kur dikush hynte në restorantin e tij, Hozeja sillej po njëlloj. Madje, edhe me gruan me të cilën kishte arritur të fitonte një lloj konfidence, hanxhiut bullafiq dhe faqekuq i pëlqente të tregohej i zellshëm dhe i kujdesshëm. Foli që nga ana tjetër e banakut: 
- Çfarë dëshiron sot? 
- Në rradhë të parë, dua të të mësoj të sillesh si kavalier. - tha gruaja. 
Ajo ishte ulur në fund të rreshtit të karrigeve rrotulluese, me bërryla në banak dhe cigaren e fikur midis buzëve. Kur foli, shtrëngoi buzët që Hozeja të vërente cigaren e pa ndezur.
- Nuk e vura re. - tha Hozeja. 
- Ende nuk ke vënë re gjë. - tha gruaja. 
Burri e la leckën në banak, eci drejt dollapëve që vinin erë katran e tallash, dhe më pas u kthye me shkrepësen në dorë. Gruaja u përkul të arrinte flakën që digjej midis duarve leshatake e prej fshatari të burrit. Hozeja vështroi flokët e dendura të gruas, të ngjyera me vazelinë të trashë dhe të lirë. Pa supin e saj të zhveshur, mbi bustin1 me lule. Pa se si u ngrit gjoksi i varur, kur ajo çoi kokën, tashmë, me cigaren e ndezur në buzë. 
- Je bërë shumë e bukur sot, mbretëreshë! - tha Hozeja. 
- Lëri këto budadallëqe! - tha gruaja. - Mos mendo se me këto, do të më bësh që të të paguaj. 
- Nuk e kisha fjalën këtu, mbretëreshë, - tha Hozeja. - Më duket se sot të paska bërë dëm dreka.
Gruaja thithi fort tymin e dendur të duhanit, kryqëzoi duart, bërrylat vazhdonte t'i mbante mbi banak, dhe shikimi i humbi tek rruga, që dukej përmes xhamit të restorantit. Kishte një pamje melankolike. Një melankoli e lodhur dhe vulgare. 
- Do të të përgatis një biftek të mirë. - tha Hozeja. 
- As sot s'kam pará. 
- U bënë tre muaj që nuk ke pará, po unë gjithnjë të përgatis diçka të mirë - tha Hozeja. 
- Sot është ndryshe - tha gruaja shkoqur dhe vazhdoi të shihte nga rruga. 
- Të gjitha ditët njëlloj janë. - tha Hozeja. - Çdo ditë, sapo ora shënon gjashtë, ti hyn, thua se ke një uri të tmerrshme, dhe atëherë unë të përgatis diçka të mirë për të ngrënë. I vetmi ndryshim është, që sot nuk po thua se ke një uri të tmerrshme, por se kjo ditë është ndryshe.
- Është e vërtetë. - tha gruaja. U kthye të shohë më mirë Hozenë, që ndodhej në anën tjetër të banakut, duke kontrolluar frigoriferin. U ndal dhe e vëzhgoi rreth dy-tre sekonda. 
Më pas, pa orën mbi dollap. Ishte gjashtë e tre minuta. "Është e vërtetë Hoze, sot është ndryshe", tha. Lëshoi tymin dhe vazhdoi të fliste me fjalë të shkurta, plot pasión: "Sot nuk erdha në gjashtë, prandaj është ndryshe, Hoze". 
Burri pa orën. 
- Pres kokën, nëse kjo orë ngec, qoftë edhe një minutë. - i tha. 
- Nuk është këtu çështja, Hoze. Por, sot unë nuk erdha në orën gjashtë. Erdha një çerek ore më përpara. 
- Sapo kishte shkuar gjashtë, mbretëreshë. - tha Hozeja. - Kur ti hyre, ora sapo kishte shkuar gjashtë.
- U bë një çerek ore që po rri këtu. - tha gruaja. 
Hozeja iu drejtua vendit ku rrinte ajo. 
I afroi gruas fytyrën e vet të stërmadhe, të kuqe, ndërkohë që me gishtin tregues tërhoqi një nga qepallat e tij. 
-Më fryj pak këtu. - i tha. 
Gruaja e çoi kokën pas. Ishte serioze, e bezdisur, e ëmbël, ndërkaq, një hije trishtimi dhe lodhjeje, vetëm sa ia zbukuronte fytyrën. 
- Mos fol marrëzira, Hoze! Ti e di se u bënë gjashtë muaj që nuk vë pije në gojë. 
- Këtë thuaja dikujt tjetër , jo mua. Vë bast që keni marrë, të paktën, një litër të dy bashkë. 
- Piva vetëm dy gllënjka me një shok. - tha gruaja. 
- Ah, tani e kuptova - tha Hoze. 
- S'ka asgjë për të kuptuar - tha gruaja. - Kam një çerek ore që rri këtu. 
Burri mblodhi supet.
- Mirë, në qoftë se është kjo ajo që do ti, edhe unë po të them se ke një çerek ore që rri këtu. Në fund të fundit, askujt nuk i interesojnë dhjetë minuta më shumë, dhjetë minuta më pak. 
- Ka edhe që iu interesojnë, Hoze  - tha gruaja, dhe shtriu krahët mbi banak, mbi sipërfaqen e xhamtë, me një fytyrë ku dukej fare qartë shpërfillja dhe indiferenca. 
- Hoze, - tha pastaj, - çështja nuk është se kështu dua unë, po u bë vërtetë çerek ore që jam këtu". Pa edhe një herë nga ora dhe e verifikoi: "Çfarë po diskutojmë ne, tashmë u bënë njëzetë minuta". 
- Në rregull, mbretëreshë. - tha burri. - Një ditë të tërë do të të falja unë për të të parë të lumtur.
Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe, Hozeja vazhdonte të lëvizte pas banakut, duke zhvendosur gjëra, duke hequr diçka nga njëri vend për ta vendosur në tjetrin. Ishte brenda karakterit të tij. 
- Dua të të shoh të lumtur. - përsëriti ai. Pastaj, papritur, ndaloi, dhe u kthye andej nga ishte gruaja dhe tha: 
- A e di që të dua shumë? 
Gruaja e pa ftohtë. 
- Me të vërtetë?! Çfarë zbulimi, Hoze! Mendon se do të flija me ty për një milion peso? 
- Nuk doja të thoja këtë, mbretëreshë - tha Hozeja. - Vë dy herë bast që dreka të ka bërë dëm.
- Nuk po ta them për këtë, - i tha gruaja, dhe zëri i saj u bë pak më i vrazhdë. - Por, asnjë grua nuk do të mund të duronte një peshë si tënden, as për një milion peso. 
Hozeja u skuq. U kthye me kurriz nga gruaja dhe vazhdoi t'ua hiqte pluhurin shisheve të dollapit. Foli pa kthyer kokën: 
- Je shumë nervoze sot, mbretëreshë! Them, se do të ishte më mirë të haje biftekun dhe të shkoje të flije. 
- Nuk kam uri. - tha gruaja. Dhe i mbërtheu sytë sërish tek rruga, duke parë kalimtarët e turbullt të qytetit në muzg. Për një çast, restoranti mbeti në heshtje, në mjegull. Një gjendje e amullt që u ndërpre nga zhurma që shkaktoi Hozeja në dollap. Papritur, gruaja e hoqi shikimin nga rruga dhe foli me zë të mekur, të butë, të ndryshëm: 
- Është e vërtetë që më do, Pepijo?
- E vërtetë është. - tha Hozeja, thatë, pa e parë në sy. 
- Pavarësisht nga ajo që të thashë? - pyeti gruaja. 
- Çfarë më the? - tha Hozeja, ende pa e parë në sy dhe ende pa marrë emocionin që bartnin ato fjalë. 
- Atë muhabetin e një milion pësove, - tha gruaja. 
- Unë atë e harrova fare. - tha Hozeja. 
- Atëherë, më do? - tha gruaja. 
- Po, - tha Hozeja. 
Pati një pauzë. Hozeja vazhdoi të lëvizte, po me fytyrë të kthyer drejt dollapëve, dhe përsëri pa e parë në sy. Ajo lëshoi një tjetër shtëllungë tymi, mbështeti bustin tek banaku dhe më pas, me kujdes, dinakëri e duke kafshuar gjuhën përpara se të fliste, sikur të ishte në majë të gishtave, pyeti:
- Edhe po të mos flija me ty?... 
Vetëm atëherë Hozeja u kthye ta shihte sërish: 
- Të dua aq shumë, sa edhe po të mos flija me ty, prapë do të doja. - tha ai. 
Pastaj Hozeja eci drejt saj. U ndal ta shihte përballë. Krahët e fuqishëm i mbështeti në banak, përpara saj dhe duke e vështruar në sy i tha: 
- Të dua aq shumë, sa çdo pasdite do ta vrisja atë burrë që shkon me ty 
Në çastin e parë, gruaja u duk dyshuese. Më pas, e pa burrin me vëmendje dhe me një shprehje të lëkundur keqardhjeje dhe talljeje. Në vazhdim bëri një pauzë të vogël, e shpërqendruar. Dhe, më pas, qeshi me sa fuqi kishte. 
- Je xheloz, Hoze! Fantastike! Je xheloz!
Hozeja u skuq përsëri, dhe në fytyrë iu vizatua një turp i pafajshëm, si i një fëmije, të cilit, papritur, i kanë zbuluar të gjitha sekretet. 
- Këtë pasdite nuk kupton asgjë, mbretëreshë! - tha - dhe fshiu djersët me leckë. Më pas, vazhdoi: 
- Jeta e keqe, po të shëmton, më duket  
Por gruaja kishte ndryshuar shprehje. "Mirë, Hoze, nuk je xheloz." - tha. Dhe vazhdoi ta shihte, por tani në sytë e saj kishte një shikim të çuditshëm, sfidues dhe njëkohësisht të trishtuar. 
- Mirë, Hoze, atëherë nuk je xheloz. - përsëriti ajo. 
- Në një farë mënyre, po, - tha Hozeja. - Por, jo ashtu siç mendon ti. - Liroi qafën dhe vazhdoi ta pastronte, duke e tharë me leckë. 
- Atëherë? - pyeti gruaja.
- Çështja është se unë të dua aq shumë, sa nuk më pëlqen që ti të bësh këtë gjë. 
- Çfarë? - tha gruaja. 
- Këtë  Që shkon me burra të ndryshëm çdo ditë. - tha Hozeja. 
- Është e vërtetë që do ta vrisje një burrë vetëm që të mos shkonte me mua? - tha gruaja. 
- Që të mos shkonte, jo. - tha Hozeja. - Do ta vrisja, po të shkonte me ty. 
- Është e njëjta gjë - tha gruaja. - Bashkëbisedimi kishte arritur në një pikë tepër ngacmuese. Gruaja fliste me zë të ulët, të ëmbël dhe si e magjepsur. E kishte fytyrën pothuajse ngjitur me faqen e shëndetshme dhe paqësore të burrit, i cili qëndronte i palëvizshëm, si i mahnitur nga avulli i fjalëve.
- Të gjitha këto janë të vërteta. - tha Hozeja. - Atëherë - tha gruaja, dhe zgjati dorën për të përkëdhelur krahun e ashpër të burrit. Me dorën tjetër hodhi bishtin e cigares. 
- Atëherë, ti vërtetë do të mund të vrisje një njeri? 
- Për atë që të thashë, po. - tha Hozeja. Zëri i tij mori një nuancë gati dramatike. 
Gruaja shpërtheu sërish në gaz, dhe u duk haptazi që po tallej me të. 
- Çfarë tmerri, Hoze! Çfarë tmerri! - tha duke u shkrirë së qeshuri. - Hozeja duke vrarë një burrë! Kujt do t'i shkonte ndërmend që pas një burri kaq babaxhan dhe të ndershëm, që asnjëherë nuk më merr pará, që çdo ditë më përgatit një biftek dhe hutohet duke biseduar me mua, deri sa gjej një klient, fshihet një vrasës. Çfarë tmerri, Hoze! Po më fut frikën! 
Hozeja u çorodit. Ndoshta u ndie pak i fyer. Ndoshta, kur gruaja nisi të qeshte, u ndie dhe pak i zhgënjyer.
- Ti je e dehur, budallaqe! - tha ai. - Shko të flesh. As mos të të shkoj në mendje që ka për të të ardhur oreksi e të mund të hash diçka. - Por tani, gruaja, me bërryla të mbërthyer në banak, kishte pushuar së qeshuri dhe ishte bërë përsëri serioze, e menduar. 
E pa burrin tek largohej. E pa tek hapte frigoriferin dhe tek e mbyllte sërish, pa nxjerrë asgjë që andej. Më pas, e pa tek shkonte deri në anën tjetër të banakut. E pa tek fërkonte xhamin e shndritshëm, si në fillim. Atëherë, gruaja foli sërish, por tani me një ton prekës dhe të butë : Është e vërtetë që më do, Pepijo? Hoze - e thërriti. Burri nuk e vështroi. 
- Hoze! 
- Shko të flesh! - tha Hozeja. - Dhe bëj një dush përpara se të shtrihesh, që të të dalë pija.
- E kam seriozisht, Hoze. - tha gruaja. - Nuk jam e dehur. 
- Atëherë je bërë e keqe - tha Hozeja. 
- Hajde këtu, dua të flas me ty. - tha gruaja. 
Burri u afrua me mëdyshje mes kënaqësisë dhe mosbesimit. 
- Afrohu! 
Burri u ndal sërish përpara gruas. Ajo u përkul përpara, e kapi prej flokësh, me rrëmbim, por me një gjest të qartë dashurie. 
- Ma përsërit edhe një here, atë që më the në fillim! 
- Çfarë? -pyeti Hozeja. Mundohej ta shihte me kokën e përkulur nga kapja e flokëve. 
- Që do ta vrisje atë burrë që shkon me mua. 
- Do ta vrisja atë burrë që do të shkonte me ty, mbretëreshë. Është e vërtetë - tha Hozeja.
Gruaja e lëshoi. 
- Po në qoftë se, do të isha unë ajo që do ta vriste, a do të më mbroje? - Ajo i tha me vendosmëri e seriozitet këto fjalë, dhe, me një lëvizje të fortë e tunduese, e shtyu tutje kokën, si të derrit, të Hozesë. 
Burri nuk iu përgjigj fare; buzëqeshi. 
- Mu përgjigj, Hoze! - tha gruaja. - Do të më mbroje, në qoftë se unë do ta vrisja? 
- Kjo varet - tha Hozeja. - Ti e di që kjo nuk është aq e lehtë sa duket 
- Askuj, më shumë se ty, nuk i beson policia. - tha gruaja. 
Hozeja buzëqeshi, krenar dhe i kënaqur. Gruaja u përkul sërish drejt tij, nga maja e banakut.
- Është e vërtetë, Hoze. Jam gati të vë dorën në zjarr që ti nuk ke thënë kurrë, qoftë edhe një gënjeshtër. 
- E kush ia ka parë hajrin kësaj gjëje - tha Hozeja. 
- Pikërisht - tha gruaja. - Policia e di dhe të beson çdo gjë, pa të të pyetur dy herë. 
Hozeja filloi t'i binte lehtë banakut, përpara saj, pa ditur ç'të thotë. Gruaja pa sërish drejt rrugës. Më pas, pa orën dhe modifikoi tonin e zërit të saj, sikur të donte ta mbyllte dialogun përpara se të vinin klientët e parë.
- Po për mua, a do të thoje një gënjeshtër, Hoze? - i tha. E kishte seriozisht. 
Hozeja u kthye ta shihte, dhe e pa, por ashpër, me dyshim, sikur t'i kishte mbirë një ide e tmerrshme në kokë. Një ide që hyri nga njëri vesh, u rrotullua për një moment, e zymtë, konfuze dhe më pas doli nga tjetri, duke lënë një gjurmë të lehtë ankthi. 
- Në çfarë telashi ke hyrë, mbretëreshë? 
Ai u përkul përpara, dhe i kryqëzoi sërish duart mbi banak. Gruaja ndjeu avullin e fortë dhe pak të amonjaktë të frymëmarrjes së tij, që bëhej e vështirë nga presioni që ushtronte banaku mbi stomakun e burrit. 
- E kam seriozisht, mbretëreshë! Në çfarë telashi ke hyrë? 
Gruaja ktheu kokën nga ana tjetër. 
- Në asnjë - tha. - Thjesht, po flisja për të kaluar kohën. 
Më pas, filloi ta shihte sërish.
- Thashë se mos ke ndërmend të vrasësh ndonjë njeri?!... - tha gruaja. 
- Asnjëherë nuk kam menduar të vras dikë. - tha Hozeja i shpërqendruar. 
- Jo, o njeri! - tha gruaja. - E kam fjalën për dikë që fle me mua. 
- Ah! - tha Hozeja. - Tani po, që po flet qartë. Gjithnjë kam menduar, se nuk ke nevojë të bësh këtë jetë. Të betohem se në qoftë se e le këtë gjë, do të të jap biftekun më të madh çdo ditë, pa të marrë asnjë qindarkë. 
- Faleminderit, Hoze! - tha gruaja. - Por çështja, nuk është këtu. Tashmë, nuk do të mund të shkoj më, me askënd.
- Prapë po i bën lëmsh gjërat. - tha Hozeja. 
Gruaja po fillonte të dukej e paduruar. 
- Nuk po bëj lëmsh asgjë. - tha ajo. - Pastaj u mbështet në karrige dhe Hozeja pa gjoksin e saj të varur dhe të trishtuar nën bust. 
- Nesër do të iki, dhe të premtoj se nuk do të të bezdis më kurrë. Të premtoj se nuk do të shtrihem më me askënd. 
- Nga të hipi kjo temperaturë? - tha Hozeja. 
- E vendosa para një çasti. - tha gruaja. - Vetëm para një çasti e mblodha mendjen përfundimisht se kjo është një gjë e pistë. 
Hozeja e mori përsëri leckën dhe nisi të fërkonte xhamin, pranë saj. 
- Prandaj e bën ti këtë gjë, se është gjë e pistë. - tha ai, pa e parë në sy. - Duhet ta kishe menduar prej kohësh.
- Prej kohësh e kam menduar - tha gruaja. - Por, vetëm përpara një çasti u binda plotësisht që kam neveri nga burrat. 
Hozeja buzëqeshi. Ngriti kokën për ta parë, ende duke buzëqeshur, por e pa si të ngrirë, konfuze, duke folur dhe me shpatulla të ngritura; duke u lëkundur në karrigen rrotulluese, me një shprehje të pikëlluar në fytyrën e argjendtë, në të cilën kishte rënë një pluhur i parakohshëm vjeshte.
- Nuk mendon se duhet lënë e qetë një grua që vret një burrë, sepse, pasi ka shkuar me të, ndjen neveri nga ai dhe nga të gjithë burrat që kanë shkuar me të? 
- Nuk ke pse të shkosh aq larg. - tha Hozeja, i prekur dhe me një nuancë keqardhjeje në zë. 
- Edhe nëse gruaja i thotë burrit se ka neveri nga ai kur e sheh duke u veshur, ngaqë kujtohet se ka qenë duke u zhgërryer me të gjatë gjithë mbasdites dhe atë çast ndjen se, as sapuni dhe as shtupa nuk do të mund t'ia heqin erën e tij? 
- Kjo gjë ndodh, mbretëreshë - tha Hozeja, tani akoma më i përqendruar, duke pastruar banakun. - Nuk ke pse ta vrasësh. Thjesht, lëre të ikë. 
Por gruaja vazhdonte të fliste dhe zëri i saj ishte një rrymë uniforme, e lëshuar, pasionante.
- Edhe kur, megjithëse gruaja i thotë përsëri se ka neveri nga ai, burri, sikur të mos ketë dëgjuar asgjë, zhvishet përsëri e vrapon drejt saj ta puthë edhe një herë, ta...? 
- Këtë gjë nuk e bën asnjë burrë i denjë - tha Hozeja. 
- Por, nëse e bën? - tha gruaja, me një ankth të padurueshëm. - Po nëse burri nuk është i denjë dhe e bën, dhe atëherë gruaja ndjen se mund të vdesë nga neveria për të, dhe e di që e vetmja mënyrë për t'i dhënë fund të gjithë kësaj historie është t'i fus një thikë nga poshtë? 
- Ky është kanibalizëm! - tha Hozeja. - Për fat të mirë, asnjë burrë nuk e bën atë që thua ti.
- Epo, mirë, - tha gruaja, tani akoma dhe më e paduruar. - Po nëse e bën? Le të supozojmë, se e bën. 
- Po mund ta durosh, se nuk zgjat shumë. - tha Hozeja dhe vazhdoi të pastronte banakun, pa lëvizur nga vendi, por tani pak më i shpërqendruar dhe jo aq i vëmendshëm ndaj bisedës. 
- Gruaja goditi xhamin me grusht, e vendosur dhe e irrituar. 
- Ti je kafshë, Hoze! - tha. - Nuk kupton asgjë. 
Pastaj, e kapi me forcë nga mënga: 
- Hajde, thuaj që gruaja duhet ta vriste. 
- Dakord - tha Hozeja, me një kthesë pajtuese. - Ti ke të drejtë në të gjitha ato që thua.
- Ti, Hoze, mendon se kjo është mbrojtje personale?!... - tha gruaja duke e shkundur nga mënga. 
Hozeja, atëherë, i hodhi një shikim të vakët dhe miratues për t'ia bërë qejfin. "Gati,gati", tha. Dhe i shkeli syrin, me një gjest që ishte njëkohësisht një mirëkuptim i përzemërt dhe një marrëveshje e frikshme bashkëpunimi. Gruaja e lëshoi dhe vazhdoi serioze. 
- A do të thoshe një gënjeshtër për të mbrojtur një grua që e ka bërë këtë gjë? 
- Varet - tha Hozeja. 
- Nga se varet? - tha gruaja. 
- Varet nga gruaja. - tha Hozeja.


- Le të supozojmë se është një grua të cilën e do shumë. - tha ajo. - Jo për të fjetur me të, a më kupton? Por, siç thua ti, që e do shumë. 
- Mirë, si të thuash ti, mbretëreshë! - tha Hozeja, dhe shfryu i bezdisur. 
U largua përsëri. Pa orën. Pa që ora po shkonte gjashtë e gjysmë. Mendoi, se brenda disa minutave restoranti do të mbushej me njerëz dhe ndoshta, për këtë arsye nisi të fërkonte xhamin më me shumë forcë, duke parë drejt rrugës përmes kristalit të dritares. Gruaja qëndronte në karrige e heshtur, e përqendruar dhe duke parë me një hije trishtimi lëvizjet e burrit. Duke parë, sesi mund të shohë një burrë, një llambë që ka nisur të shuhet. Papritur, foli sërish, me një zë tepër të butë. 
- Hoze!
Burri e vështroi me një ëmbëlsi të thellë dhe paksa i trishtuar, si një viç i vogël, qumështor. Nuk e vështroi për ta dëgjuar, ndoshta vetëm për ta parë, për të ditur që ishte aty, duke pritur një shikim që nuk kishte pse të ishte mbrojtëse apo solidariteti. Ndoshta thjesht një shikim. 
- Të thashë se nesër do të iki, dhe nuk më the asgjë - tha gruaja. 
- Po. - tha Hozeja. - Por nuk më the se ku. 
- Atje, - tha gruaja. - Ku të mos të ketë burra që duan të flenë me një femër. 
Hozeja nisi të buzëqeshë përsëri.
- Seriozisht do të ikësh? - e pyeti, duke e ndryshuar papritur shprehjen e fytyrës, në një mënyrë të tillë, sikur po meditonte mbi jetën. 
- Kjo varet nga ti. - tha gruaja. Në qoftë se do të dish të thuash, se në çfarë ore erdha, nesër do të iki dhe nuk do të përzihem më me këto gjëra. A të pëlqen kjo gjë? 
Hozeja, i buzëqeshur, bëri me kokë një gjest pohues dhe të qartë. Gruaja u përkul andej nga ishte ai. 
- Nëse një ditë do të kthehem këtej, do të bëhem xheloze po të gjej një grua tjetër duke folur me ty, në këtë orë dhe pikërisht në këtë karrige.
- Nëse kthehesh këtej, duhet të më sjellësh diçka - tha Hozeja. 
- Të premtoj se do ta kërkoj gjithandej arushin e lëkurës, që të ta sjell, - i tha gruaja. 
Hozeja buzëqeshi dhe e kaloi leckën në hapësirën që ndodhej midis tij dhe gruas, sikur të ishte duke pastruar një kristal të padukshëm. Edhe gruaja buzëqeshi; tani, me një gjest të përzemërt dhe joshës. Pastaj burri u largua duke pastruar xhamin nga cepi tjetër i banakut. 
- Çfarë? - tha Hozeja, pa e parë në sy. 
- A do t'i thuash kujtdo që të të pyesë, se në çfarë ore erdha; se erdha në gjashtë pa një çerek? - e pyeti gruaja. 
- Përse? - tha Hozeja, ende pa e parë dhe tani në një mënyrë të tillë, sikur sapo e kishte dëgjuar.
- Kjo s'ka rëndësi - tha gruaja. - Çështja është që ta bësh. 
Atë çast, Hozeja vuri re klientin e parë që hyri nga dera lëvizëse dhe eci drejt një tavoline në cep. Pa orën. Kishte shkuar fiks gjashtë e gjysmë. 
- Dakort, mbretëreshë! - tha i shpërqendruar. - Si të duash ti. Gjithmonë, unë bëj atë që do ti. 
- Mirë. - tha gruaja. - Atëherë më përgatit një biftek. 
Burri iu drejtua frigoriferit, nxori një pjatë me mish dhe e la në tavolinë. Më pas ndezi sobën.
- Do të të përgatis një biftek të mirë lamtumire, mbretëreshë. 
- Faleminderit, Pepijo! - tha gruaja. 
Ajo qëndroi e menduar, sikur papritur, të ishte zhytur në një botë të çuditshme, e banuar nga forma të turbullta, të panjohura. Nga ana tjetër e banakut, nuk u dëgjua zhurma që bëri mishi i freskët kur ra në yndyrën e përvëluar. Nuk dëgjoi më pas, kërcitjen e thatë dhe shushuritëse, kur Hoze ktheu biftekun në tenxhere dhe era e këndshme e mishit të skuqur filloi të mbushte, ngadalë, ajrin e restorantit. Mbeti kështu, e përqendruar, e ripërqendruar, derisa ngriti përsëri kokën, duke pulitur sytë, sikur vdiq dhe u ngjall sërish. Atëherë pa burrin që qëndronte pranë sobës, i ndriçuar nga zjarri i flaktë dhe bubulak.
- Pepijo! Ah! Për çfarë po mendon? 
- Po mendoja, a do të mund ta gjesh me ndonjë vend arushin prej lëkure - tha Hozeja. 
- Sigurish që po - tha gruaja. - Por, ajo që dua të më thuash është, nëse do të më jepje për lamtumirë çdo gjë që do të të kërkoja? 
Hozeja e pa që matanë sobës. 
- Sa herë do, që të ta përsëris? A do ndonjë gjë më shumë se biftekun më të mirë? 
- Po - tha gruaja.
- Çfarë? - tha Hozeja. 
- Dua një çerek ore më tepër. 
Hozeja çoi trupin mbrapa, për të parë orën. Pastaj pa klientin që vazhdonte të qëndronte në heshtje, duke pritur në cep, dhe në fund pa mishin, e skuqur në tenxhere. Vetëm atëherë foli: 
- Seriozisht nuk po kuptoj gjë, mbretëreshë. 
- Mos u bëj budalla, Hoze. - tha gruaja. - Kujtohu që jam këtu që nga ora pesë e gjysmë... 

*Përktheu nga origjinali: 
VALBONA SELMAN

*

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nga Gabriel Garsia Markez, kam lexuar vetëm romanin "Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës" me shqipërim nga Mira Meksi dhe, me është dukur i këndshëm por jo aq i madh sa e bëjnë; kjo kuptohet për shijet e mia. Në përgjithësi shkrimtarët/et latinë/e, s'më pëlqejnë edhe aq, duke qenë se më duken pak si perversë në stilin e tyre të të shkruarit romane.

*
_Shkëputur nga "Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës":_


....Gjërat që bëhen fshehurazi të shijojnë më shumë.



Hildebranda kishte një koncept universal për dashurinë dhe, mendonte se çdo gjë që i ndodh një dashurie, kjo cënonte të gjitha dashuritë e botës




...Njeriu nuk lind vetëm ditën që del nga barku i nënës, por jeta e ndryshonte një herë e dy, e shumë, që të lindë vetveten.




- I pasur, jo  thoshte, - jam një varfanjak me para, që sështë njësoj.





Nuk kam keq të vdes, por trembem se mos nuk vdes nga dashuria





...Smund të japësh dot formula për jetën




Dashuria, nëse ekzistonte vërtetë, ishte një çështje më vete: një tjetër jetë




Ata jetonin në heshtje, si dy bashkëshortë të rrahur nga jeta përtej kurtheve të pasionit, përtej qesëndisë brutale të ëndrrave dhe mirazheve të zhgënjimit: përtej dashurisë. Sepse së bashku kishin përjetuar aq gjëra, sa për të kuptuar se dashuria ishte dashuri në çdo kohë dhe në çdo vend, por, sa më pranë vdekjes ndodhej, aq më e fuqishme bëhej

----------


## Gentian_gr

6 Μars 1927  17 Prill 2014


RIP :i terbuar:

----------


## Fiori

*Gabriel García Márquez: Mercedes Barcha, takohemi në Parajsë*

Në fillim ai pa sytë e saj. Lëkura e errët që i vezullonte nga dielli e bënte më të ndrojtur. Ishte vetëm 13 vjeç. Djaloshi që kishte nisur të shkruante mbrëmjeve vonë në dhomën e vogël të konviktit mijëra km larg shtëpisë, ndjeu në vështrimin e kësaj vajze diçka që i kujtonte historitë e librave që kishte në dhomë. Heshtja e bënte më interesante. Ai i mësoi në atë kohë vetëm emrin. Quhej Mercedes Barcha dhe vetëm disa muaj më vonë, kur do të kthehej sërish gjatë pushimeve të verës për të takuar prindërit, ai do ti propozonte. Ndodheshin në një festë. Teksa vallëzonin, ai i shprehu gjithçka që kishte menduar kaq e kaq herë me mendje. Ishte viti 1946 dhe studimet për Drejtësi nuk i jepnin Gabriel Garcia Markez, atë emocion që i jepte e shkruara. Kishte një pushtet që ai kishte nisur ta ndiente, teksa historitë merrnin formë në letrën e bardhë. Ndaj një ditë vendosi ti linte studimet për tiu përkushtuar gazetarisë. Markez nisi të punonte në gazetën El Espectador, ku menjëherë u dallua pasioni i tij për të hulumtuar histori. Në këtë periudhë, Mercedes nisi studimet e larta. Sucre, qyteti i tyre i lindjes, do të ishte dhe vendi i romancës së Markez me Mercedez. Sytë e saj të mëdhenj kafe, do të ishin për të gjithnjë frymëzim. Ajo vinte nga një familje egjiptiane, por kjo nuk i pengoi ta donin njëri-tjetrin. Në vitin 1952, ata u fejuan. Dhe vetëm pak kohë pas fejesës, çifti do të ndodhet përpara një zgjedhjeje të vështirë. Drejtori i gazetës ku punonte i kërkon Markezit të udhëtojë në Europë, për të punuar si korrespondent. Ishte një ëndërr e imja të jetoja në Europë dhe të bëja një punë të tillë. Kështu më duhej të zgjidhja mes një gjëje që gjithnjë e kisha ëndërruar dhe martesës. Bisedova me Mercedesin dhe ajo më tha se do të ishte më mirë të udhëtoja në Europë sesa gjithë jetën tia kujtoja këtë ngjarje si një peng, kujtonte Markezi më vonë. Jeta jashtë Kolumbisë do ta ndante për një kohë të gjatë çiftin. Udhëtimi i tij në Europë, e veçanërisht në Paris, do të zgjaste më shumë sesa e kishte menduar.

markez-1Regjimi politik në vendin e tij do të ndërhynte që Markez të mos paguhej më nga gazeta, për shkak të shkrimeve konfliktuale. Ikja nga puna ka qenë një moment i vështirë për mua, pasi kisha prishur dhe paratë e biletës së kthimit, e nuk më mbetej gjë tjetër të rrija e të punoja. Jeta ime në Europë zgjati dhe tre vjet të tjera. Mercedes e pranoi dhe këtë vendim timin, edhe pse çdo kush i thoshte se duhet të ishte e çmendur, pasi unë duhet të kisha gjetur ndonjë vajzë tjetër në Europë. Në Paris isha krejtësisht i lirë. Por e ndieja që një ditë kjo jetë do të përfundonte dhe unë do të kthehesha sërish tek ajo. Ishte si të ndieje një rrugë të fatit, që pavarësisht zgjedhjeve që kishe bërë, një ditë do të mbërrije atje. Nga Parisi i shkruaja asaj çdo javë. Dhe pas martesës, kur diçka nuk shkonte në marrëdhënien tonë dhe ajo nuk ndihej e lumtur, më thoshte: Në letrat nga Parisi me shkruaje se do të isha gjithmonë e lumtur. Një ditë i thashë: Dua ti blej të gjitha letrat që të kam shkruar. Dhe ajo mi shiti letrat. I dogja të gjitha, dhe jam i qetë, pasi askush nuk do të mund të hamendësojë ose ti përdorë ato pas vdekjes sime, kujtonte Markez.

Çifti u martua më 21 mars 1958 në kishën Barranquilla. Bashkë ata patën dy djem, Rodrigo më 1959-n dhe Gonzalo tre vjet më vonë. Në vitin 1961, familja e re shpërngulet në SHBA, ku vendoset për të jetuar në Meksikë. Markez gjithmonë donte të jetonte në Amerikën e Jugut, i frymëzuar nga romanet e Faulkner. Këto ditë janë ditët më të trishta për Mercedes Barcha tashmë 82 vjeçe, e cila duhet ti thotë lamtumirë njeriut të saj të zemrës. Ishte 13 vjeçe kur e pa për herë të parë, në Sucre, dhe që atëherë nuk reshti së vrapuari pas tij. Ishte pas tij dhe kur ndodheshin mijëra kilometra larg njëri-tjetrit, me një forcë të cilën Markez asnjëherë nuk arriti ta shpjegonte, por e quajti thjesht forca e dashurisë. Ajo forcë ku ai besoi përgjithmonë, si e vetmja arsye e jetës njerëzore. Puthja e tyre në aeroportin e Stokholmit më 1982, pas marrjes së çmimit Nobel, ishte përgjigjja që Markez u dha me veprim të gjitha pyetjeve mbi dilemat njerëzore. Ai e kishte kuptuar se gjithë udhëtimi i tij në letërsi, ishte për të kuptuar një grua. Një grua e veshur me peliçe të bardhë dhe kapuç mbi flokët e kaftë teksa shtrëngohej pas tij.




_Gazeta Shqip_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ajo pasdite shtatori me Gabriel Garcia Marquez-in*

Nga Mira Meksi {19/04/2014}

    Odiseja e përpjekjeve të përkthyeses Mira Meksi për ta takuar Marquez-in. “Ai qe nisur rrugës për në Tokio, ku së bashku me regjisorin e famshëm japonez, Kurosavën, do të punonte për xhirimin e Vjeshta e patriarkut, – thotë përkthyesja, të cilën Marquez e “pagëzoi” me emrin “lulja pirate”

Tarazona-në Aragon-Aragoni në Spanjë. Mjeshtre në luftëra e në traktate paqeje, luftëtare mijëvjeçare kundër kartagjenasve, mira meksiromakëve dhe vizigotëve, e shkatërruar dhe e rindërtuar qindra herë, vendqëndrim i mbretërve katolikë, rezonancë e veçantë politike dhe intime për Isabelën dhe Fernandon, përzierje e kulturave kristiane, hebraike dhe islamike, me një katedrale së cilës iu deshën gjashtë shekuj për t’u ndërtuar, duke filluar nga ai XII, dhe ku ndeshen të gjitha stilet: romanik, gotik, arab, plateresk, barok; qyteti i alkimisë, i legjendave, i fantazmave, i manastirit të famshëm të Veruelës, ku punoi poeti i madh romantik i Spanjës, Bekeri; qyteti i Kryqit të Zi të Bekerit dhe i koridave-Tarazona, me një diell qindravjeçar të ngërthyer mbi krye, dhe me tringëllimën e përhershme të kambanave, mikpritëse si asnjë vis tjetër i Spanjës, mbante në gjirin e saj një “Babel” gjuhësh.

“Babeli” – “Shtëpia e Përkthyesit”, e vetmja në Spanjë, është krijuar para dy vjetësh me nismën e zotit Francisco Uriz, përkthyes, poet, dramaturg. Aty punova dy muaj, njoha përkthyes të tjerë, poetë, shkrimtarë, si dhe “aleatë” në adhurimin tim ndaj Gabriel Garcia Marquez-it. Zoti Uriz ishte miku i tij, ashtu siç kishte qenë miku i ngushtë i Julio Cortazar-it dhe i Pablo Neruda-s. Odiseja e përpjekjeve të mia për ta takuar Marquez-in filloi një pasdite shtatori, kur në “El Pais” lexova njoftimin se Marquez-i ndodhej në Madrid. Ai qe nisur rrugës për në Tokio, ku së bashku me regjisorin e famshëm japonez, Kurosavën, do të punonte për xhirimin e “Vjeshta e patriarkut”. Gabo-ja (siç mora vesh që e thërrisnin miqtë e tij) e kishte marrë rrugën më nge dhe, si ata shkollarët që ndalen vitrinave përpara se të mbërrijnë në shkollë, po ecte: Havanë-Bogota-Madrid-Barcelonë-Paris-Moskë-Tokio.

Që të takoje Marquez-in në Barcelonë (për të: qyteti më i dashur i Spanjës), duhej të kaloje patjetër nga Carmen Balcels-i, agjentja e tij e plotfuqishme letrare, e cila qe vërtet një mur pothuaj i pakapërcyeshëm.

Shumë telefonatave-ndërhyrje, që zoti Uriz i bëri Carmen-it, me të cilat kërkonte një takim disaminutësh për përkthyesen shqiptare të “Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës” me Marquez-in – ajo iu përgjigj negativisht.

Më në fund, mëngjesin e tetëmbëdhjetë shtatorit, zemra e artë e Carmen-it u dorëzua çuditërisht, dhe mua m’u akordua takimi i shumëdëshiruar po atë pasdreke në Barcelonë, në Selinë e Agjencisë Letrare të Carmen Balcels-it, në Rrugën Diagonal.

Afër mesditës nisi udhëtimi im i çmendur drejt Barcelonës…

Kur Carmen Balcels-i më futi në sallon, duke më thënë se Gabo-ja qe duke folur në telefon me Kolumbinë, unë s’e kisha marrë akoma veten nga dalldia e shkëlqimit të Barcelonës. Dalldi Barcelone plus dalldi Marquez-i. Kushedi se ç’pamje të mpirë kisha, sepse ajo nxitoi të më pyeste në doja diçka për të pirë. “Ujë, – i thashë. – Bën shumë vapë.” Vapë bënte, vërtet, por, kur pashë Carmen-in të hynte përsëri në derë me kanën e ujit në dorë dhe me “El Gabo-n” në krah, ndjeva të më bëheshin duart akull. “El Gabo – Mira”, – prezantoi ajo, që, për çudi, m’u duk shumë i plakur, shtatshkurtër (megjithëse nuk qe i tillë) dhe joreal. Gabo-ja i Madh! E kisha parë në fotografi dy javë më parë në një artikull të botuar në “El Pais” shumë më të ri e më të shëndetshëm. Truke fotografish ose aberracione vizuale, mendova vetëtimthi, ndërsa hidhja këmbët drejt tij. Qëndruam të dy përballë disa çaste: ai buzagaz, unë fytyrëngrysur (ndoshta) përpara një mëdyshjeje vdekjeprurëse: ta përqafoja apo t’i jepja vetëm dorën? As njëra, as tjetra. Topitja me kriza disasekondëshe ishte sëmundja që më shoqëroi gjatë gjithë takimit. Ma dha ai dorën, duke thënë: “Esta jovencita, es mi traductora.” (Kjo çupëlina, është përkthyesja ime). E tha me aq ëmbëlsi dhe dashuri, saqë unë nuk u zemërova aspak që më quajti çupëlinë, por i shkova pas me ca idera supersticioni në kokë që të ulesha pranë tij. Vura re se kishte veshur po atë këmishë me të cilën pati shkuar në ceremoninë e çmimit Nobel, tetë vjet më parë. Nuk më gënjenin sytë, ishte po ajo këmishë e bardhë kolumbiane! Zura ta sodisja me kujdes, duke bërë krahasimet me tërë ato fotografi revistash e gazetash që kisha parë në “Shtëpinë e Përkthyesit”: sy të trishtuar (madje, dhe kur qeshte, mbeteshin po ashtu), dhëmbë përsosërisht të bardhë, flokë thinjoshë dhe stilografi i zi i gjithhershëm në xhepin e këmishës së bardhë, të cilin s’mund ta ndaja dot nga tiparet e Gabo-s. Mendimin tim duhet të ketë pasur edhe karikaturisti, i cili për të ilustruar një artikull mbi Marquez-in, kishte vizatuar stilografin e tij të zi në përmasa vigane dhe, të fshehur pas stilografit, portretin vocërrak të Gabo-s.

- Po ç’bën ti këtu në Spanjë, moj Mira Meksi? – më pyeti. (Emrin tim e kishte të shkruar në një pusullkë!)

- Përkthej në shqip Garcia Marquez-in, – iu përgjigja.

- Shumë mirë, – më tha. – Po ç’vepër të tij?

Atëherë nisa t’i tregoja se si në “Shtëpinë e Përkthyesit” në Tarazona, Paco Uriz-i më kishte dhënë një broshurkë me novelën e tij “Gjurmët e gjakut tënd mbi dëborë”. E lexova me një frymë novelën-perlë dhe nisa ta përktheja. E kisha mbaruar përpara disa ditësh. Gabos i pëlqeu shumë fjala “perlë” që përdora dhe më rrëfeu se si kishte pasur ndër mend të shkruante edhe shtatë novela të tjera, ku të rrëfente aventurat e latino-amerikanëve në Evropë, e t’i përmblidhte pastaj në një libër. (Prandaj edhe kjo novelë akoma s’qe botuar si libër dhe as ishte lejuar përkthimi i saj.)

- Por s’munda dot të shkruaj tjetër novelë. U harxhova i tëri në të, moj Mira. (Emrin tim e thoshte me shumë lehtësi, ndryshe nga spanjollët që, zakonisht, herën e parë e shqiptonin Mila). – Sytë e tij ishin fiksuar në një pikturë abstraksioniste në murin përballë, autorin e të cilës s’e mora dot vesh. Pastaj, duke zbritur nga qiejt e pikturës, u kujtua dhe më pyeti: – Po mirë, ti e ke përkthyer dhe tani ke ndër mend ta botosh “perlën” që s’është botuar asgjëkund?

- Po, – iu përgjigja unë e vendosur, pa e vrarë shumë mendjen se kjo cenonte të drejtat e autorit.

- Ashtu? – tha Gabo-ja, duke qeshur. – Po ti qenke një lule pirate!

E kështu, mes miqve të mi në Spanjë, më mbeti emri “Lulja pirate” ose “Lulja pirate e Gabo-s”.

Më pas biseda u fut në shkurret gjembaçe të përkthimit. Gabo-ja fliste si përkthyes i regjur, pyeste, jepte këshilla. Më pyeti, për shembull, për vështirësitë që kisha hasur në përkthimin e romanit të tij “Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës”.

- Po me fjalët që të duket se lexuesi nuk i kupton, si ia bën? – më tha.

- Kollaj fare! – iu përgjigja. – U ngjis nga një yllëz dhe ua shpjegoj kuptimin në fund të faqes.

Dukej se Gaboja këtë përgjigje kishte pritur, se s’më la ta mbaroja fjalën dhe thirri:

- Kollaj, kollaj, por kujdes me ato shpjegimet… A e di se si i ka shpjeguar los higuerones (pemë fiku e Amerikës Latine) te “Kronika e një vdekjeje të paralajmëruar” përkthyesi im italian? Dëgjo, unë që i vogël i kam pasur llahtari këto pemë, gjithmonë më janë dukur kobzeza dhe ëndrrat e frikshme më janë shpifur përherë me to. Te “Kronika” los higuerones mbajnë gjithë peshën e tmerrit. Mirëpo përkthyesi italian i ngjiti fjalës atë yllëzin tënd dhe i dha shpjegimin më të rëndomtë e më të shpëlarë të botës, duke ia hequr të gjithë ngjyrimin artistik: pemë fiku që rritet në Amerikën Latine, me dru të fortë, të bukur, që shërben për të bërë orendi dhe anije… Prandaj edhe jam kundër shpjegimeve.

Marquez-i ishte entuziast për krijimin e “Shtëpisë së Përkthyesit” në Tarazona, për bashkëpunimin midis përkthyesve dhe sidomos midis autorit dhe përkthyesit. Më pyeti kush e financonte. “Unë vetë, – më tregoi, – kam ngritur një shkollë kinematografike në Amerikën Latine, ku studiojnë dy mijë studentë, për tre vjet.” Pastaj më tregoi se merrej me skenarë televizivë, se e krahasonte veten me një makinë krijuese, që shkruante, madje, edhe në avion gjatë fluturimeve të gjata, për të mos iu fikur motori.

- Po tani ç’keni në dorë? – e pyeta.

- Tani po merrem me kujtime, – m’u përgjigj. – Por… – M’u afrua më pranë e më tha zëulët: – zakonisht tjetër them tjetër shkruaj.

Unë shihja me bisht të syrit orën që rendte si e çmendur, duke e lënë disa herë pas njëçerekorëshin takim me Gabo-n që më kishte premtuar Carmen-i fuqiplotë, dhe mbaja sytë me frikë nga dera se mos shfaqej ajo – dhe biseda jonë merrte fund. Por biseda vazhdoi gjatë e paturbulluar. Folëm e folëm përsëri, për të drejtat e autorit në botë, për politikë, për miqtë politikanë të El Gabo-s, për Amerikën Latine, për Kolumbinë, “vendin më të rrezikshëm të botës”, siç e quante Marquez-i, së cilës po i fironte gjaku nga droga…

Dhe takimi ynë i gjatë mori fund ashtu siç e pata parashikuar: me shfaqjen në derë të engjëllit – mbrojtës të El Gabo-s, që mbante në dorë “Gjenerali në labirintin e tij”, veprën e fundit të Marquez-it. Ai e mori librin dhe hoqi stilografin e zi nga xhepi i këmishës. Çoç do të ndodhte që stilografi i zi po ndërronte vend! Gaboja shfletoi disa faqe dhe zuri ta rrëshqiste stilografin mbi letër. Fytyra i ndriste nga një buzëqeshje fëmijërore. Zgjata kokën. Po vizatonte një lule tetëpetaleshe me bisht të gjatë, të gjatë, sa i hante fleta, dhe përbri: “Një lule pirate për Mirën. Gabriel, ’90.”

Kur u nisa për t’u kthyer sërish në Tarazona, Barcelona dukej si e mbytur në një dallgë të purpurt nga një muzg tejet i përflakur.

Pas mesnate, në Tarazona, u kujtova se nuk i kisha thënë El Gabo-s gjënë më kryesore: se e adhuroja atë si shkrimtar dhe veprën e tij. Atëherë nisa e i shkrova një kartolinë, ku, me dy fjalë, ia thashë të gjitha. (Tarazona 1991)

    Gabriel Garcia Marquez

    Gabriel Garcia Marquez

     Qëndruam të dy përballë disa çaste: ai buzagaz, unë fytyrëngrysur (ndoshta) përpara një mëdyshjeje vdekjeprurëse: ta përqafoja apo t’i jepja vetëm dorën? As njëra, as tjetra. Topitja me kriza disasekondëshe ishte sëmundja që më shoqëroi gjatë gjithë takimit. Ma dha ai dorën, duke thënë: “Esta jovencita, es mi traductora.” (Kjo çupëlina, është përkthyesja ime) 









Markezi në shqip

Njëqind vjet vetmi

Vjeshta e patriarkut

Varrimi i Nënëmadhes

Histori e Miguel Litinit, ilegal në Kili

Kolonelit nuk ka kush t’i shkruajë

Kronikë e një vdekjeje të paralajmëruar

Gjethurinat

Një histori me paskuintë

Dashuri në kohën e kolerës

Gjenerali në labirinthin e tij

Për dashurinë dhe demonë të tjerë

Historia e një rrëmbimi

Kujtim kurvash të trishta

Dymbëdhjetë tregime pelegrine

http://mapo.al/new/2014/04/mira-meks...ia-marquez-in/

----------

